# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Panama papers : Le nouveau scandale politique li  des socits offshore situes au Panama

## Mingolito

*Panama papers : Le nouveau scandale li  des socits offshore situes au Panama*
*En France, le parquet national financier ouvre une enqute pour  blanchiment de fraude fiscale* 
*Une nouvelle preuve de la corruption des politiques, qui ont creuss 2000 milliards de dettes tout en s'en mettant pleins les fouilles !*


*Personnalits concernes*

En France, l'ancien ministre dlgu au Budget accus de fraude fiscale, Jrme Cahuzac, est cit ainsi que le maire de Levallois-Perret, *Patrick Balkany*, Arnaud Claude, *Marine Le Pen*, *JM Le Pen*, l'associ de *Nicolas Sarkozy*, l'homme d'affaires franco-isralien Patrick Drahi, patron d'Altice et propritaire de SFR, de Libration et de L'Express. Deux banques francophones font partie des entreprises nommes, la Socit gnrale et la banque Edmond de Rotschild.

Une multitude de personnalits de premier plan sont concernes par ces rvlations. Selon les tout premiers lments dvoils le 3 avril, Sergue Roldouguine, proche du prsident russe Vladimir Poutine, est ainsi impliqu, tout comme la famille de Bachar el-Assad, ou encore le Premier ministre islandais Sigmundur Dav Gunnlaugsson, Premier ministre de la Rpublique d'Islande. Selon Le Soir, Nawaz Sharif, Premier ministre du Pakistan est galement concern, ainsi que Salmane ben Abdelaziz Al Saoud, les enfants d'Ilham Aliyev, prsident dAzerbadjan, le prsident argentin Mauricio Macri, le prsident ukrainien Petro Porochenko, l'ancien Premier ministre du gouvernement irakien Ayad Allawi, l'ancien chef du gouvernement ukrainien Pavlo Lazarenko. Selon le Guardian, le pre de David Cameron est impliqu, de mme que six membres de la Chambre des Lords et trois anciens membres conservateurs de la Chambre des communes du Royaume-Uni. D'autre part, le roi du Maroc Mohammed VI via son secrtaire particulier Mohamed Mounir Majidi, est galement mis en cause.

Sont cits dans le monde du sport le footballeur argentin Lionel Messi, le prsident suspendu de lUEFA *Michel Platini*, et Jrme Valcke, rcemment suspendu de la FIFA. Dans le domaine artistique, la presse italienne cite Jackie Chan parmi les personnalits concernes.



*Panama Papers*

Les Documents du Panama (Panama Papers) dsignent la fuite de plus de 11,5 millions de documents confidentiels issus du cabinet d'avocats panamen Mossack Fonseca, dtaillant des informations sur plus de 214 000 socits offshore ainsi que les noms des actionnaires de ces socits. Parmi eux se trouvent des politiciens, des milliardaires, des sportifs de haut niveau ou des clbrits. Les chefs dtats de cinq pays  l'Arabie Saoudite, l'Argentine, l'Islande, l'Ukraine et les mirats Arabes Unis  sont directement incrimins par ces rvlations, tout comme des membres de leurs gouvernements, et des proches et des associs de chefs de gouvernements de plus de 40 autres pays, tels que l'Afrique du Sud, la Chine, la Core du Sud, le Brsil, la France, l'Inde, la Malaisie, le Mexique, le Pakistan, la Russie, le Royaume-Uni et la Syrie.

Les documents fournis par un lanceur d'alerte anonyme remontent aux annes 1970 et vont jusqu' fin 2015, reprsentant un total de 2,6 teraoctets de donnes. Initialement envoyes au quotidien allemand Sddeutsche Zeitung2 en 2015, les donnes ont rapidement t partages avec les rdactions de media dans plus de 80 pays par l'intermdiaire du Consortium international pour le journalisme d'investigation (International Consortium of Investigative Journalists, ICIJ) bas  Washington. Les premiers articles sont publis le 3 avril 20165, accompagns de 149 documents. D'autres rvlations suivront les publications initiales, l'intgralit des socits mentionnes par les documents devant tre dvoile d'ici mai 20167.

Ces documents concernent des socits extraterritoriales (dites offshore), que la firme Mossack Fonseca a aid  crer, ou avec qui ses clients ont t en contact. Si en thorie les socits offshore peuvent avoir un but lgitime, dans la pratique elles servent de socits cran qui permettent l'vasion fiscale ou le blanchiment d'argent illgalement peru.

Source

----------


## Gooby

Je suis trs heureux d'apprendre qu'aucun amricain n'est impliqu dans cette sinistre affaire ! Voil un pays exemplaire !
Certains dcleront peut-tre le sarcasme de ce message.  ::whistle::

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis trs heureux d'apprendre qu'aucun amricain n'est impliqu dans cette sinistre affaire ! Voil un pays exemplaire !
> Certains dcleront peut-tre le sarcasme de ce message.


C'est ce qui m'a fait tiquer galement hier... Histoire rvle par des ricains, aucun ricain d'impliqu... Ca tombe bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## ymoreau

> Histoire rvle par des ricains


De ce que je lis c'est un journal allemand qui a reu les donnes et a publi en premier. Cela dit il n'y a pas non plus d'allemand dans la liste pour le moment.

----------


## GPPro

> De ce que je lis c'est un journal allemand qui a reu les donnes et a publi en premier. Cela dit il n'y a pas non plus d'allemand dans la liste pour le moment.


Publier n'est pas tre  la source des donnes...

----------


## Zirak

Bah ils disent que le lanceur d'alerte est anonyme, comme sais-tu que cela a t rvl par des amricains du coup ? 

Aprs moi cela ne m'tonnerait qu' moiti que chacun y ait t de son petit mnage avant que cela arrive  l'ICIJ...

----------


## GPPro

> Bah ils disent que le lanceur d'alerte est anonyme, comme sais-tu que cela a t rvl par des amricains du coup ? 
> 
> Aprs moi cela ne m'tonnerait qu' moiti que chacun y ait t de son petit mnage avant que cela arrive  l'ICIJ...


Bah dj l'ICIJ Est une fondation US, pas allemande. Donc au moins la source connue la plus amont est US.

----------


## Zirak

> Bah dj l'ICIJ Est une fondation US, pas allemande. Donc au moins la source connue la plus amont est US.


Oui sauf que c'est crit que c'est le journal allemand qui a transmis le tout  l'ICIJ :




> Initialement envoyes au quotidien allemand Sddeutsche Zeitung2 en 2015, les donnes ont rapidement t partages avec les rdactions de media dans plus de 80 pays par l'intermdiaire du Consortium international pour le journalisme d'investigation (International Consortium of Investigative Journalists, ICIJ) bas  Washington.


Du coup la source connue la plus en amont est bien le journal allemand.

----------


## zecreator

Franchement, c'est encore le genre d'affaire qui va faire fantasmer le "petit peuple". Aucun grand dirigeant, de pays ou d'entreprise ne sera inquit. On le sait trs bien, la justice ne s'applique pas pour eux, ils ont des gens pour prendre  leur place.

C'est juste l'occasion de nous rappeler,  nous "petits gens", que le monde est pourri, qu'il est aux mains de GROS E******, et que l'on n'y peut pas grand-chose.

Zecreator.

----------


## Invit

> De ce que je lis c'est un journal allemand qui a reu les donnes et a publi en premier. Cela dit il n'y a pas non plus d'allemand dans la liste pour le moment.





> Je suis trs heureux d'apprendre qu'aucun amricain n'est impliqu dans cette sinistre affaire ! Voil un pays exemplaire !


Les journalistes du Monde ont dit que les rvlations s'taleraient sur la semaine et que les amricains taient aussi concerns.

Aujourd'hui c'est le tour du FN : 
http://www.metronews.fr/info/panama-...YH2xrzCCisoDM/




> Aucun grand dirigeant, de pays ou d'entreprise ne sera inquit.


Attendons de voir. Pour l'instant le PM islandais est mal barr. La famille de David Cameron est concerne galement, a m'tonnerait qu'un truc comme a soit sans consquence en Angleterre.

----------


## GPPro

> Oui sauf que c'est crit que c'est le journal allemand qui a transmis le tout  l'ICIJ :
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup la source connue la plus en amont est bien le journal allemand.


Non c'est un contact qui se faisait appeler John Doe, ce qui est une signature on ne peut plus amricaine  :;):  Je comprends pas cette acharnement  vouloir ddouaner les ricains l...

----------


## Zirak

> Non c'est un contact qui se faisait appeler John Doe, ce qui est une signature on ne peut plus amricaine  Je comprends pas cette acharnement  vouloir ddouaner les ricains l...


Je ne veux ddouaner personne, tu avances le contraire de ce qui est crit dans l'article, je te demande juste d'o tu sors cette information...

Surtout que mme dans l'article du journal allemand, il est question d'une source anonyme, ils ne parlent pas de "John Doe".

Et puis juste avant, tu nous dis que c'est amricain car l'ICIJ est une institution amricaine, et maintenant, c'est un John Doe (de nationalit amricaine) qui aurait transmis les infos, donc ta premire justification concernant l'ICIJ tait donc fausse / incomplte ? 

Donc deuxime tentative : avant de monter sur tes grands chevaux, pourrais-tu (pour ma culture personnel et non ddouaner qui que ce soit), nous dire d'o tu sors ces informations ?

----------


## GPPro

http://www.20minutes.fr/politique/18...ne-revelations

Deux secondes de recherche google, de rien... Et je ne sais pas de quel article tu parles exactement, tant donn que j'en ai lu plusieurs pour me faire un avis... La base quoi.

----------


## ManusDei

L'utilisation du terme "John Doe" est typiquement amricaine, donc si la source anonyme s'est prsente comme "John Doe" a peut laisser largement supposer qu'il est amricain (Jane Doe si c'tait une femme).

C'est un quivalent tout  fait officiel  "M. et Mme Michu".

----------


## Invit

Pour en revenir aux USA, ils ont des paradis fiscaux sur place (Delaware), donc le Panama n'est pas super attractif.

----------


## Zirak

Nan mais je sais d'o vient le John Doe, c'est mme comme cela qu'ils nomment les amnsiques dans les hpitaux, maintenant vu que mme dans l'article de base du journal allemand Sddeutsche Zeitung (le journal qui a transmis les infos  l'ICIJ) il n'tait pas fait mention de ce John Doe, je demandais juste d'o GPPro tenait cela...

Mais si un journal de 8me main sait mieux que le journal qui a dclar l'affaire, c'est que cela doit tre vrai ! La base quoi !

Edit : Zirak, vient de Zirakzigil qui est le nom en khuzdul d'une des montagnes de la Moria, et pourtant, je ne suis pas nain, et je n'habite pas dans les terres du milieu, donc bon, dduire quoi que ce soit  partir du pseudo d'un mec...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

C'est surtout que affirmer connaitre la nationalit du lanceur d'alerte et donc dduire qu'il a protg ces compatriotes juste  partir de ce nom gnrique...a fait un peu enquteur du dimanche  tendance complotiste quand mme....

----------


## r0d

> Aujourd'hui c'est le tour du FN : 
> http://www.metronews.fr/info/panama-...YH2xrzCCisoDM/


Ils vont peut-tre retrouver l'or des nazis!  ::mouarf:: 

Ok je ---->[]

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour en revenir aux USA, ils ont des paradis fiscaux sur place (Delaware), donc le Panama n'est pas super attractif.


La France a ses propres paradis fiscaux (Andorre, Monaco), de mme que le Royaume-Uni a les siens (des les donc j'ai oubli le nom).
Ca empche pas de multiplier les montages pour gratter toujours un peu plus.

----------


## icsor

> le Royaume-Uni a les siens (des les donc j'ai oubli le nom).


Ce sont les les Camans.

----------


## GPPro

> Ce sont les les Camans.


Et Jersey ou Guernesey (peut tre les deux mme, je ne me souviens pas) plus proche de chez nous.

----------


## Mingolito

* Panama papers  : comment des proches de Marine Le Pen ont sorti de largent de France*

Lenqute conduite par Le Monde en partenariat avec le Consortium international de journalistes dinvestigation (ICIJ) a permis de mettre au jour un systme de dissimulation davoirs financiers, organis dans des centres offshore dAsie et des Carabes par le premier cercle de fidles de la prsidente du Front national (FN), au premier rang desquels lhomme daffaires Frdric Chatillon et lexpert-comptable Nicolas Crochet.

Tous les deux sont aujourdhui mis en examen dans le cadre de lenqute sur le micro-parti de Marine Le Pen et le financement des campagnes prsidentielle et lgislatives de 2012.



*Chatillon au cur du dispositif*

Un systme offshore sophistiqu a t mis en place entre Hongkong, Singapour, les les Vierges britanniques et le Panama. Il a t utilis pour sortir de largent de France, au moyen de socits crans et de fausses factures avec la volont dchapper aux services antiblanchiment franais.

Au centre de cette ingnierie financire off shore : Frdric Chatillon. Ancien dirigeant du Groupe union dfense (GUD), groupuscule tudiant dextrme droite, il a rencontr Marine Le Pen  luniversit de droit dAssas au dbut des annes 1990. Une amiti solide sest forge puisque son entreprise, Riwal, est devenue le principal prestataire du FN pour la communication lors des campagnes lectorales et, en 2012, son prestataire exclusif.

*Un montage complexe*

En 2012, juste aprs llection prsidentielle et moins dun mois avant les lections lgislatives, Frdric Chatillon sorganise, avec le concours de Nicolas Crochet, pour faire sortir 316 000 euros de la socit Riwal et du territoire franais. Il entend rinvestir une partie de cette somme dans la socit dirige par un de ses amis, Pascal Xatart, base  Singapour, sans avoir  sexpliquer sur lorigine des fonds.

Pour ce faire, un montage complexe est mis sur pied. Premire tape en mai 2012 : le patron de Riwal se porte acqureur, par lintermdiaire dune entreprise lie  Riwal et au FN, Unanime France, dune socit cran, joliment baptise Time Dragon, base  Hongkong, dont la maison mre est domicilie  plus de 15 000 km de l, aux les Vierges britanniques. Time Dragon est une filiale  100 % de Harson Asia Limited, domicilie sur lle de Tortola aux les Vierges par la firme panamenne Mossack Fonseca. Cest elle qui effectuera linvestissement final dans la socit de lami de Frdric Chatillon  Singapour. Mais encore faut-il que Time Dragon puisse rceptionner les fonds franais. Sans attirer lattention.

Cest l quintervient Nicolas Crochet, cest la seconde tape. Pour brouiller encore davantage les pistes, lexpert-comptable  qui a t charg du programme conomique de Marine Le Pen en 2012  propose dutiliser, comme entit de portage, lune des socits offshore hongkongaises de son frre, Sbastien : Ever Harvest Garments Limited. Une socit par ailleurs en dlicatesse avec le fisc chinois.

Une fausse facture est mise par Ever Harvest  lattention dUnanime France, afin de justifier le transfert des fonds de la France vers lAsie. Cette facture est cense rgler la ralisation des sites Internet du Rassemblement Bleu Marine pour les lgislatives, des prestations bel et bien effectues mais par un tout autre prestataire quEver Harvest. Il ne reste plus qu effectuer un virement du compte bancaire dEver Harvest vers celui de Time Dragon. Ce qui est fait.

* Echapper  la pression mdiatique* 

La troisime tape peut ds lors senclencher : Frdric Chatillon rcupre ses fonds  Hongkong. Il les investit dans Giift, la socit de son ami Pascal Xatart, en rachetant la part dun actionnaire luxembourgeois. Largent voyage  nouveau, cette fois vers sa destination finale, Singapour. Lopration mene  bien, la socit cran des les Vierges est dissoute, en octobre 2014, et Time Dragon, rebaptise plus platement Unanime Asia.

La correspondance entre les protagonistes de ce thtre dombres offshore, qui se sont appuys sur une srie dintermdiaires (avocats, consultants), a t verse au dossier judiciaire de lenqute sur le financement des campagnes lgislatives et prsidentielle de 2012. Elle ne laisse aucun doute sur le modus operandi et le soin port au contournement des rgles.

Interrog par Le Monde, Frdric Chatillon fait valoir qu  lautomne 2012, les associs de la socit Unanime et moi-mme avons dcid dinvestir en Asie parce que lAsie offrait les perspectives de rentabilit les plus attrayantes. Au surplus, nous avons aussi cherch  chapper  la pression mdiatique habituelle en France.  Ajoutant, que cet argent na aucun lien avec les prestations ralises lors des campagnes de 2012.

Devant les juges qui lavaient interrog lors de lenqute, M. Chatillon avait indiqu que cette opration avait pour but de rendre service  une amie, une dirigeante de la socit Unanime. Une explication peu convaincante, devant la complexit des chemins financiers emprunts. Si les magistrats ont souponn un temps que cet argent avait pu in fine retourner au Front national, lenqute ne la pas tabli. Contact par lintermdiaire de son avocat, M. Crochet, na pas donn suite  nos sollicitations.

Source

----------


## Mingolito

* Panama papers  : sur la piste du trsor de Jean-Marie Le Pen*

Une socit cache aux les Vierges britanniques, un compte secret  Guernesey et,  la cl, 2,2 millions deuros en billets de banque, lingots et pices dor sonnantes et trbuchantes. Depuis juin 2015, la justice sest lance sur la piste dun trsor susceptible de conduire  Jean-Marie Le Pen et  sa femme, Jany Le Pen, et a ouvert une enqute pour  blanchiment de fraude fiscale .

Le parquet national financier souponne lancien prsident du Front national de stre servi de son ancien majordome et homme de confiance, Grald Grin, ayant droit officiel de la socit offshore Balerton Marketing Limited, pour y dissimuler une partie de sa fortune. Cre dans le secret des Carabes en 2000, Balerton Marketing Ltd apparat bel et bien sur les fichiers de la firme panamenne de domiciliation de socits offshore Mossack Fonseca, et les donnes auxquelles Le Monde a eu accs rvlent ainsi une opacit parfaitement organise. Les registres de la firme livrent quelques documents cls : lacte de naissance de Balerton (le 15 novembre 2000, sur lle de Tortola, sous le numro dimmatriculation 416881), le nom de son reprsentant lgal (lavocat suisse Marc Bonnant) et la mention dun compte en banque  Guernesey.



*Un magot en billets, titres, lingots et pices dor*

Dans ces fichiers figurent aussi plusieurs documents confidentiels, signs de la main de Me Bonnant. Ils montrent que ce clbre avocat pnaliste dlgue le rglement des factures dues par Balerton  une socit suisse spcialise dans loffshore, Figest Conseil SA. En 2013, Figest est charge dorganiser le transfert de Balerton de Mossack Fonseca vers un groupe concurrent, Icaza Gonzalez - Ruiz & Aleman Un domiciliateur dentreprises qui est actuellement dans le viseur de la cellule antiblanchiment Tracfin.

Le magot de Balerton se divise en billets (97 000 euros), en titres (pour lquivalent de 854 000 euros), en lingots (26) et autres pices dor. Si le mystre demeure sur le vritable bnficiaire de ces fonds, les magistrats ont aujourdhui entre les mains de multiples lments qui permettent dtablir un lien entre les poux Le Pen et les avoirs dtenus par Balerton Marketing Ltd, dont lexistence avait t rvle par Mediapart. Ceux-ci ont t mis au jour par la cellule anti-blanchiment franaise, Tracfin, qui les a verss au dossier en avril 2015 afin dclairer la justice et dont Le Monde a eu connaissance.

Mis bout  bout, ils aboutissent  ce constat, que devront confirmer les magistrats : lexistence dune confusion de patrimoines et de gestion entre, dun ct, Grald Grin, et, de lautre, Jean-Marie et Jeanine Le Pen. Dans une note de 23 pages transmise aux juges, les enquteurs de Tracfin notent :  Il est possible que lintress assume pleinement son rle dhomme de confiance, jusqu intervenir comme prte-nom. 

*Un emploi du temps troublant*

Pour tablir ce diagnostic, Tracfin sest pench sur lorigine des fonds dposs sur le compte en banque de Balerton, depuis que lex-majordome de Jean-Marie Le Pen en est devenu layant droit, en 2008, en lieu et place du frre de Jeanine Le Pen, Georges Paschos, premier bnficiaire de cette socit-cran, mort cette anne-l.

Or, ce quont trouv les enquteurs financiers les a troubls. A commencer par deux virements dun montant total de 506 000 euros, effectus en septembre 2004 sur le compte de Balerton par la banque suisse Lombard Odier Darier Hentsch & Cie (LODH). Ltablissement, justement, qui avait hberg les fonds issus de la succession du riche cimentier Hubert Lambert, mort en 1976, et dont Jean-Marie Le Pen a t lhritier controvers. Des transferts de titres provenant de cette mme banque ont suivi. De mme que de gros achats dor par Balerton, en 2009, 2010 et 2011.

Lemploi du temps des poux Le Pen a aussi intress Tracfin, dautant que leur prsence en Suisse a t repre aux dates cls de la vie de Balerton. Ainsi, Jeanine Le Pen sest rendue  Genve le 7 novembre 2008, soit un mois aprs le dcs de son frre ; et Jean-Marie Le Pen y est all de son ct les 7 et 8 mars 2014. Soit quelques jours  peine avant que le compte en banque de Balerton soit transfr de Guernesey (HSBC) aux Bahamas (Compagnie bancaire helvtique). Grald Grin, lui, bien quayant droit de Balerton, ne semble pas tre all en Suisse. Ses comptes bancaires nen portent en tout cas pas la trace.

*La confusion des finances*

Au-del du cas Balerton, lexamen des comptes bancaires personnels de M. Grin met en lumire une certaine confusion entre ses finances et celles des poux Le Pen. Les enquteurs y ont ainsi dcouvert des mouvements  ne semblant pas le concerner , dont, en particulier, des rentres dargent annuelles de 135 000 euros en moyenne entre 2010 et 2013. En 2010, lun de ses comptes personnels a mme t crdit de 30 560 euros pour la vente de deux tableaux. Le virement comportait cette mention explicite :  Avance Mme Le Pen .

Sintressant aussi aux dpenses de lex-majordome, Tracfin a fait dautres trouvailles. Comme  le maniement par M. Grin de sommes importantes, sans rapport avec ses revenus officiels , et  la mise  disposition de moyens de paiement rattachs au FN et aux poux Le Pen . En tant que trsorier officiel de plusieurs associations de financement lies au FN (Cotelec entre avril 2011 et dcembre 2013, puis,  compter de cette date, de Promelec), ce proche de Jean-Marie Le Pen semble en effet autoris  manier dimportantes sommes relevant du Front national. Un parti dont il serait aussi, selon Tracfin,  dpendant financirement . Pour preuve, souligne la cellule antiblanchiment, ces trois cartes American Express en sa possession, rattaches  des comptes bancaires ouverts au nom du FN mais aussi des poux Le Pen. M. Grin a par exemple rgl 558 000 euros avec la carte du parti entre aot 2011 et avril 2014.

A la lumire des lments recueillis, les enquteurs de Tracfin soulignent que l on peut sinterroger sur le degr dautonomie dont dispose M. Grin pour les multiples oprations financires quil ralise . Ils concluent par cette formule prudente :  Les comptes de M. Grin font apparatre, outre un certain nombre de flux atypiques, des liens privilgis avec Jeanine Le Pen et Jean-Marie Le Pen. 

* Les affaires de M. Grin ne concernent que M. Grin* 

Grald Grin se dit indign. Quelles soient judiciaires ou journalistiques, les enqutes qui lui sont consacres depuis plus dun an lui donnent, dit-il, le sentiment de vivre  dans une rpublique pire que celle de Ceaucescu .  Oui , reconnat-il, il est bien layant droit du trust Balerton Marketing Ltd.  Non , cet argent  na rien  voir avec Jean-Marie Le Pen , contrairement  ce que supposent les juges.  Je nai jamais servi de prte-nom pour Jean-Marie Le Pen. Ctait pour mes vieux jours, je ne men souciais pas. Cest Marc Bonnant qui sen occupait , a-t-il indiqu au Monde. Dailleurs, il a entam une procdure de rgularisation auprs du fisc le 26 juin 2015, selon son avocat Franois Wagner. Si M. Grin dit tout ignorer des mouvements sur le compte de Balerton antrieurs  novembre 2008, il explique que  les parts de la socit lui ont t cdes gratuitement par Georges Paschos  sans pour autant dtailler les raisons de cette cession.

Sa ligne de dfense est identique  celle de M. Le Pen, qui affirme au Monde que  les affaires de M. Grin ne concernent que M. Grin . Sil reconnat aller en Suisse chaque anne depuis longtemps, il assure que ctait pour se rendre au centre damincissement tenu par lun de ses amis, Christian Cambuzat, dcd en 2010. Lavocat Marc Bonnant a, lui, refus de rpondre   des questions portant sur ses mandats davocat, soumis au secret professionnel . La socit Figest a, pour sa part, fait valoir quelle stait  limite  des services administratifs .  Nous ignorons totalement dans quelle banque [la socit Balerton] avait un compte, [si cette socit a t] transfre aux Bahamas, et qui est ou en serait layant droit , prcisent deux de ses dirigeants, Gerhard Auer et Dolors Coulon.

Source

----------


## zecreator

> Attendons de voir. Pour l'instant le PM islandais est mal barr. La famille de David Cameron est concerne galement, a m'tonnerait qu'un truc comme a soit sans consquence en Angleterre.


Non mais moi je parle de personnes qui ont du poids dans le monde, comme POUTINE ou les dirigeants de la Socit Gnrale, de Total. Bref, du bon gros bonnet qui se gavent depuis des annes. L'Islande...pfff... c'est de la petite bire (avec tout le respect que j'ai pour l'islande).

----------


## r0d

> [...] le Royaume-Uni a les siens (des les donc j'ai oubli le nom).


state(grammar_nazi)
decorator::add(absurd)
print("Je dnonce ce racisme anti-les! C'est parce que ce sont des les que tu oublies leurs noms??!")endend

----------


## zecreator

> Franchement, c'est encore le genre d'affaire qui va faire fantasmer le "petit peuple". Aucun grand dirigeant, de pays ou d'entreprise ne sera inquit. On le sait trs bien, la justice ne s'applique pas pour eux, ils ont des gens pour prendre  leur place.
> 
> C'est juste l'occasion de nous rappeler,  nous "petits gens", que le monde est pourri, qu'il est aux mains de GROS E******, et que l'on n'y peut pas grand-chose.
> 
> Zecreator.


Je voulais signaler que mes propos ne sont pas vulgaires. Il s'agit d'un nom propre largement utiliser pour dsigner ces personnes. Aprs, c'est eux qui ont commencs...  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

On aurait un dbut d'explication moins glamour sur le peu d'amricains dans les listes.
http://www.courrierinternational.com...ime=1459858297
Ils vont ailleurs, tout simplement.

@r0d : damned, je suis dcouvert.

----------


## r0d

> Franchement, c'est encore le genre d'affaire qui va faire fantasmer le "petit peuple". Aucun grand dirigeant, de pays ou d'entreprise ne sera inquit. On le sait trs bien, la justice ne s'applique pas pour eux, ils ont des gens pour prendre  leur place.
> 
> C'est juste l'occasion de nous rappeler,  nous "petits gens", que le monde est pourri, qu'il est aux mains de GROS E******, et que l'on n'y peut pas grand-chose.
> 
> Zecreator.


Je ne l'aurais pas dit en ces termes, mais dans le fond, je suis plutt d'accord.
Sauf sur le "on y peut pas grand-chose". Mais bon, c'est un autre dbat.

Bon aprs, cette histoire d'vasion fiscale, il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chaton. Ce qui est impressionnant, c'est que ce sont de grosses sommes. Mais il y en a peu, donc au final, ce n'est pas grand chose. C'est du symbolique tout a.
Ho wait! On me fait signe  l'oreillette que le cot de l'vasion fiscale, en Europe, tait estim  20% du PIB il y a trois ans, et qu'il est certainement beaucoup plus important aujourd'hui.
Nan, mais a c'est rien. Les sans-dents citoyens, vous ne comprenez rien  l'conomie. Ce qui cote cher, c'est la scu et les fonctionnaires. Vous devriez le savoir puisqu'on vous le rpte inlassablement depuis 30 ans. Allez, circulez... retournez donc chercher un travail. Et vu qu'il n'y en a plus, du travail, a vous occupera le temps qu'on trouve d'autres faons de vous la glisser en louced. En plus ce qui est bien, c'est qu'aprs trente ans de besogne, vous vous tes tellement habitu qu'il n'y a plus besoin de vaseline. C'est pas que a cote cher, mais vous savez hein: "pas de petit profit".

----------


## zecreator

"Tant que le monsieur ne te dis pas de descendre, profite de ton tour de mange...".

Un jour, tout cela s'arrtera, hooo oui.

----------


## Invit

> C'est du symbolique tout a.
> Ho wait! On me fait signe  l'oreillette que le cot de l'vasion fiscale, en Europe, tait estim  20% du PIB il y a trois ans, et qu'il est certainement beaucoup plus important aujourd'hui.


Et en France c'est le budget de l'Education Nationale.

@r0d et @zecreator : 
Ne faisons pas de procs d'intention. Les dirigeants de la Socit Gnrale sont convoqus  Bercy ce soir. Peut-tre que a ne donnera rien, mais pour l'instant on en sait rien.
N'oublions pas qu'il y a des lections l'anne prochaine. Avec le FN mouill jusqu'au cot, une petite opration "mains propres" pourrait s'avrer payante. A un moment il faudra bien qu'Hollande parle de son bilan. Vu que le chmage et le reste c'est mort, s'il a des rentres d'argent grce  la lutte contre l'vasion fiscale, c'est tout bon pour lui. 
D'ailleurs depuis hier il rappelle qu'il a dj rcupr 12 milliards de cette faon.

----------


## RyzenOC

Plutt que de donner les noms de tous ceux mouills, il ne serais pas plus simple et rapide donner les noms de ceux qui sont innocents  ::mouarf:: 

J'espre que les coupables en France serons svrement juger avec de la prison ferme (mme si j'en doute, on n'est pas jug pour ces crimes mais au prix qu'on payent les avocats).

Autant on peut pardonner au politiciens de prendre de mauvaise dcision, autant voler notre argent consciemment, sa mriterais la dchance de nationalits.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et en France c'est le budget de l'Education Nationale.
> 
> @r0d et @zecreator : 
> Ne faisons pas de procs d'intention. Les dirigeants de la Socit Gnrale sont convoqus  Bercy ce soir. Peut-tre que a ne donnera rien, mais pour l'instant on en sait rien.
> N'oublions pas qu'il y a des lections l'anne prochaine. Avec le FN mouill jusqu'au cot, une petite opration "mains propres" pourrait s'avrer payante. A un moment il faudra bien qu'Hollande parle de son bilan. Vu que le chmage et le reste c'est mort, s'il a des rentres d'argent grce  la lutte contre l'vasion fiscale, c'est tout bon pour lui. 
> D'ailleurs depuis hier il rappelle qu'il a dj rcupr 12 milliards de cette faon.


Le FN se defend de manire assez efficace : 
JM le pen : plus un adhrant
Chatillon, un prestataire
...
On verra ce que ca donne, mais je doute que ca les tue rapidement... Si marine avait t inquit avec des millions, je ne dis pas, mais la c'est son pre et il a dj pris sur lui d'encaisser les cot diabolique du mouvement. (ca ne l'empechera pas de se ralier a sa fille a la prsidentielle  mon avis...

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  Quand Sarkozy sortait le Panama de la liste noire des paradis fiscaux




> Laffaire des Panama Papers remet en lumire la place de la petite rpublique dAmrique latine dans le monde des paradis fiscaux. En 2012, la France de *Nicolas Sarkozy l'avait pourtant fait sortir de la liste noire*, mettant fin  l'embargo financier qui pesait sur le pays depuis son tablissement par lOCDE en 2009. Un accord obtenu aprs chantage conomique du prsident panamen...
> 
> *Le chantage du prsident panamen*
> 
> Restait au Parlement franais  ratifier le fameux trait. Ce qui semblait tarder au prsident panamen. De passage  Paris  l'automne 2011, Ricardo Martinelli n'avait donc pas hsit  menacer dcarter les entreprises franaises des contrats mirifiques du pays : Alstom pour le mtro de Panama city (dj sign) ou la Compagnie du Rhne pour llargissement du canal. A ce moment-l Valrie Pcresse, alors ministre du Budget, le qualifiait encore d'Etat "non coopratif". Mais histoire de bien montrer qu'il ne bluffait pas, le gouvernement panamen avait mis ses menaces  excution : la Coface, qui assure les financements tricolores  lexport, avait t mise hors jeu, fragilisant le contrat Alstom.
> 
> Message reu 5 sur 5 : ds le lendemain, le texte de ratification tait dpos fisssa sur le bureau de lAssemble nationale, et adopt dans la foule ! Quimporte que "le Forum mondial a jug, en septembre 2010, que le Panama satisfaisait seulement trois critres sur dix", soulignait alors pour Marianne Nicole Bricq,  l'poque rapporteure gnrale socialiste du Budget au Snat. Cest sans doute en ayant  cur de mettre en uvre la promesse prsidentielle  "les paradis fiscaux, cest fini"  que la majorit UMP  lAssemble a blanchi de facto le Panama en ratifiant ce trait


Lamentable...

Quand on se rappelle que ce granguignol affirmais avoir "radiqu les paradis fiscaux"  ::ptdr:: 

A quel moment as t'il jamais fait un discours sans mentir et sans prendre ses lecteurs pour des cons dans sa carrire ?

----------


## Mingolito

Pour Marine Le Pen vous fatiguez pas, c'est l'arnaque classique : elle facture ses "Kits de campagne obligatoire" plus du double du prix rel, cela  t prouv et les documents du Panama gate montrent que la socit d'impression qui les ralise  sa demande envoi ses 50% de benefs sur un compte offshore (Marine via socit cran) via Panama et fausses factures. Ce bnef est pay par vos impts avec les remboursements de campagnes... Donc c'est bien pire que de l'vasion fiscale, c'est du vol pur et simple...




*Kits de campagne et argent public : le FN face  la justice* 

 Le parti d'extrme droite est souponn d'avoir mis en place un systme de surfacturation lors des dernires lgislatives

Systme ingnieux de propagande ou escroquerie au prjudice de l'Etat ? La justice a achev son enqute sur l'chafaudage mis en place par le FN pour ses campagnes de 2012, critiqu par d'anciens candidats, qui dnoncent factures gonfles et gaspillage.

Au dpart, l'organisation parat simple : Jeanne, le microparti de Marine Le Pen, propose aux candidats frontistes aux lgislatives un prt et leur vend un kit de campagne. Le prix ? 16 650 euros. La ralisation est confie  Riwal, socit prestataire du FN.

Un service bien pratique pour des novices, expliquent d'anciens candidats. Mais un caillou a drgl la machine, quand un frontiste s'est tonn auprs de la commission des comptes de campagne d'tre rembours de ses frais lectoraux, alors qu'il n'avait rien sign. 
La rdaction vous conseille

    FN : le microparti Jeanne mis en examen
    Le Front national pris dans la nasse judiciaire

*Des kits de campagne surfacturs*

Aprs trois ans d'enqute, dix mises en examen plus tard, dont le FN, son trsorier Wallerand de Saint Just et un vice-prsident Jean-Franois Jalkh, les juges d'instruction souponnent le parti d'avoir conu un systme verrouill. 

Les kits seraient obligatoires et forfaitaires, facturs au prix fort, sans tenir compte des besoins des candidats ni de la taille de la circonscription. Ainsi, tout le monde y gagne sauf l'tat, qui rembourse les frais au-dessus de 5% des voix.

    1 200 euros "pour un coup de tampon..." 

1 200 euros "pour un coup de tampon..." , dclare Jean-Pierre Mouget (Jura), qui a claqu la porte du parti en juillet.

Une "escroquerie", rsume Jean-Luc Manoury (Meurthe-et-Moselle), dsormais  Debout la France, le parti politique de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan. Un terme qui fait cho au dlit retenu par les juges.


*Un mcanisme pour faire passer l'tat  la caisse ?*

Dans cette architecture, Jeanne a jou un rle crucial. Les enquteurs souponnent le microparti d'tre une coquille vide, utilis pour faire cran  la socit Riwal et contourner l'interdiction de financement par les entreprises.

Pour faire tenir ce systme, Riwal a accord un crdit fournisseur de plus de 8 millions d'euros  Jeanne, un abus de bien social pour les juges. *Tandis que Jeanne est souponn d'avoir factur aux candidats des intrts d'emprunts sur des prts fictifs. Intrts partiellement rembourss par l'Etat au titre des frais de campagne.*

Les juges devront dcider s'ils renvoient ou non les protagonistes en procs.

Wallerand de Saint-Just est poursuivi pour abus de biens sociaux dans l'affaire du financement du FN 

Source

----------


## ManusDei

> Autant on peut pardonner au politiciens de prendre de mauvaise dcision, autant voler notre argent consciemment, sa mriterais la dchance de nationalits.


On pourrait au passage dchoir le peuple franais qui les a rlus alors qu'ils avaient dj fait preuve d'incurie.

----------


## zecreator

> On pourrait au passage dchoir le peuple franais qui les a rlus alors qu'ils avaient dj fait preuve d'incurie.


Ben, au dpart on a lu les moins pires. Mais avec le pouvoir, ils sont devenus aussi pourris que les autres... En fait, il faudrait lire autre chose que des tres humains. Moi je vote pour les lphants. L'lphant est un animal qui se proccupe vraiment de son prochain.

Mais bon, dans le fond je suis d'accord. On a les gouvernements et les socits que l'on mrite. 

Comme disait Coluche : "Si le droit de vote pouvait changer les choses, a ferait longtemps que ce serait interdit."

Zecreator.

----------


## r0d

> Plutt que de donner les noms de tous ceux mouills, il ne serais pas plus simple et rapide donner les noms de ceux qui sont innocents


Le problme c'est que le cas Mossack Fonseca n'est qu'un arbre qui cache la fort. A Panama, il n'y a pas que cette boite qui se ddicace  ce type d'activit, et la liste des paradis fiscaux ne se rduit pas au Panama, loin de l.
Donc si on connait quelques coupables grce  cette fuite, on est loin, trs loin de tous les connatre...

----------


## Invit

> Le FN se defend de manire assez efficace :


Et l'excuse pour Jeanne, le micro parti de Marine Le Pen, troisime parti franais en terme de revenus, derrire le PS et LR mais devant le FN, c'est quoi ?
Et l'excuse pour Wallerand de St Just, pas du tout ex-FN puisque tte de liste en Ile-de-France ?

----------


## r0d

> Ben, au dpart on a lu les moins pires. Mais avec le pouvoir, ils sont devenus aussi pourris que les autres... En fait, il faudrait lire autre chose que des tres humains. Moi je vote pour les lphants. L'lphant est un animal qui se proccupe vraiment de son prochain.


Comme crivit la grande, que dis-je, l'immense Rosa Luxembourg: "Le pouvoir rend fou".




> Mais bon, dans le fond je suis d'accord. On a les gouvernements et les socits que l'on mrite.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette assertion.
Les structures de la rpublique sont principalement responsables des gouvernements qu'elle gnre. Elles en sont le moule. Or ces structures, nous en hritons. Et non seulement nous en hritons, mais en plus et surtout, de par la nature mme de l'organisation des socits humaines, elles sont dote d'une inertie colossale.
Nous avons certes un pouvoir performatif, mais il est extrmement tnu.
Nous sommes donc en partie responsables, mais finalement trs peu.

C'est trs spinoziste comme faon de voir les choses. Ou dterministe si vous vous prfrez. Mais aprs de longues et pres annes d'engagement politique, j'ai pris conscience que l'on peut faire preuve de tout l'enthousiasme du monde, d'une nergie sans borne, mais au final, il est extrmement difficile de modifier la ralit des institutions, ne serait-ce qu'un tout petit peu. Ne serait-ce qu' la marge.
Car l'unique moyen de modifier notablement et durablement les institutions, c'est l'action de masse. Or l'action de masse n'est pas du ressort individuel, mais est un phnomne rgit par les lois de la sociologie. Lois sur lesquelles notre ignorance est en commune mesure avec notre arrogance.

C'est ce constat qui m'a amen  l'anarchisme. Car s'il est impossible de modifier les institutions, il est en revanche possible (bien qu'extrmement difficile), de se dbrouiller pour appliquer ses convictions  sa propre vie. C'est peu, mais c'est suffisant pour "persvrer dans son tre", et c'est peut-tre, finalement, la meilleure faon d'influencer le rel. Mais a demande un effort. Et on retombe donc sur Spinoza, et la boucle est boucle:




> Le fondement de la vertu est l'effort mme pour conserver son tre propre, et le bonheur consiste pour l'homme  pouvoir conserver son tre.


_Spinoza, l'Ethique, Partie IV (De la servitude humaine), Proposition XVIII, scolie._

----------


## GPPro

Le "on a le X qu'on mrite" est typiquement le genre de slogan qui permet de garder les gens soumis. Aprs tout, si c'est comme a c'est bien que vous le voulez... Lordon fait pas mal parler de lui en ce moment, aller couter ce qu'il a  dire. Ca change des discours habituels (je me suis retenu, j'ai pas mis "dominant"   ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Invit

On a de moins en moins les gouvernants que l'on mrite. Si l'offre tait vraiment diverse, avec une visibilit gale, ventuellement.
Les deux principaux partis s'accordent pour voter une loi permettant d'invisibiliser les candidats minoritaires ou mergents. On a tout simplement les gouvernants que l'on nous propose.

----------


## BenoitM

mouais, les gens n'ont pas non plus tellement envie de changement...

Il y a quand mme les candidats dextrme gauche, les verts, le modem, 
et vu que le FN, lui, arrive a faire son trou malgr qui soit soumis au mme conditions ca ne doit pas tre qu'une simple question de temps dantenne.

----------


## Zirak

De toutes faons les gens ne sont jamais contents...

Je rejoins en partie Benoit sur le fait que jusque-l, il n'y avait pas que l'UMP et le PS comme partis pouvant tre lus aux lections, ah mais les autres, ils ne correspondent pas aux ides du peuple, du coup les gens ne votent pas pour eux (des bobos colos ou des coco le couteau entre les dents beurk, sans parler des chasseurs traditionnalistes, ou de la Boutin et ses inquisiteurs ou autres), mais donc si le peuple continue de voter pour l'UMP et le PS, c'est donc qu'il est globalement d'accord avec leurs ides non ? 

Ah on me dit que non, mais alors du coup, quitte  voter pour quelqu'un avec qui on est pas d'accord, pourquoi ne pas essayer les autres (ou s'abstenir) ? Bah non, on prfre continuer de voter pour ceux dont on sait dj qu'ils font de la merde, et venir s'en plaindre aprs...


Alors oui je suis bien d'accord que ces nouveaux amendements ne vont pas faciliter l'mergence de nouveaux partis, mais vu que de toutes faons, les gens ne votent pas pour les autres partis, je ne vois pas trop ce que cela va changer...  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> [...] mais au final, il est extrmement difficile de modifier la ralit des institutions, ne serait-ce qu'un tout petit peu.


r0d, tu es d-ses-p-rant !  ::P: 
Mais, pour mon malheur, je suis d'accord avec toi (bien trop souvent, d'ailleurs). 





> [...] le bonheur consiste pour l'homme  pouvoir conserver son tre.


Et en changeant de verbe, 


> Le bonheur ce n'est pas d'avoir ce que l'on veut, c'est de vouloir ce que l'on a.


mais je ne sais plus o j'ai trouv a (que j'adore !)

----------


## r0d

> r0d, tu es d-ses-p-rant !


M'enfin?!
Je trouve pourtant que mon propos est plutt optimiste, puisque je prcise qu'il est possible de faire changer les choses. Au niveau atomique (individuel).
Ce que je refuse, c'est uniquement l'injonction de responsabilit. Nous ne sommes pas responsables de la nature ni de l'tat des institutions de la rpublique, puisque nous en hritons.
Mais nous avons un pouvoir, certes tnu, sur notre rel quotidien. Et c'est peut-tre le plus important finalement.




> Et en changeant de verbe, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Le bonheur ce n'est pas d'avoir ce que l'on veut, c'est de vouloir ce que l'on a.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Il semble que ce soit du Saint Augustin. Ce qui ne m'tonne gure, puisque c'est un philosophe de la proprit.
Comme tu l'as crit, le verbe est diffrent. tre != avoir. Du coup le propos est totalement diffrent.

Je pense pour ma part que le problme de la proprit est un faux problme. Le vrai problme tant celui du monopole d'usage, qui est trs diffrent. En tout cas, qui devrait l'tre. Mais bon, c'est encore une autre histoire, et on s'loigne du sujet.

----------


## r0d

> On a de moins en moins les gouvernants que l'on mrite.


J'ai un gros doute sur le "de moins en moins". Tu penses que les mcanismes de reprsentation taient plus efficaces avant?

J'en profite pour glisser un petit point de dialectique fondamentale, rapidement:
Les pays occidentaux sont des _dmocraties reprsentatives_. Or il faut toujours garder  l'esprit que ce terme est,  la base, un oxymore. Cependant, il ne s'agit pas de le rejeter brutalement sous prtexte qu'il est absurde. Il reprsente une ralit, dans laquelle nous sommes prisonniers, et il est important de ne pas nier ce rel. Mais il est aussi important de le comprendre. Et admettre qu'il est absurde est, je crois, un grand pas vers la sagesse. Camus parlait de a mieux que quiconque. Le rel est absurde, mais nous n'avons d'autre choix que de composer avec.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai un gros doute sur le "de moins en moins". Tu penses que les mcanismes de reprsentation taient plus efficaces avant?


Il n'y a jamais eu de moment o a a t parfait, mais on est quand mme dans un pays o malgr tous les obstacles un facteur a pu tre candidat  la fonction suprme.
Par contre, supprimer l'galit du temps de parole par exemple c'est clairement aller vers le "moins bien qu'avant".

----------


## Mingolito

Avec internet il y aurais moyen d'amliorer cette dmocratie qui est devenue une ripoucratie.
Exemples : 
- publication sur le web de tous les comptes de toutes les administrations et entreprises publiques, ainsi que de tous les appels d'offres. Les opposants politique se feront un plaisir de tout vrifier et on aura pas besoin d'attendre des annes avant de dcouvrir les vols manifestes.
- publication sur le web de tous les comptes des socits payes par l'tat, par exemple si les comptes de campagnes sont rembourss, alors les comptes des partis doivent tre disponibles sur internet ainsi que les appels d'offres, jusqu'au moindre centime.
- Mise en place d'un systme de vote pour toutes les assembles (locales et nationales) par internet pour tous les franais avec une carte d'lecteur, avec un module statistiques de rquilibrage par catgorie pour avoir un vote plus raliste comme le font les instituts de sondages, ensuite le systme permettra de comparer les votes des dputs/Snateurs avec celui des franais et il sera plus facile de voir le dcalage entre les deux, dcalage cr par les lobby et la corruption. Me dites pas que le "dcalage" serais cr par la comptence des politiques, ils sont soit totalement con, ignare et incomptents, soit totalement pourris  la solde des lobby qui font bouffer des pesticides, de l'aspartam (un insecticide cancrigne qui fait grossir je le rappelle), du nuclaire et tes poisons mdicamentaux (les anti cholesterols par exemple : couteux, dangereux et inutiles)  toute la population.
- Obligation de filmer les runions entre politiques et lobby, qui doivent donc tre publiques, et toutes autre forme de runion secrtes avec les lobby doit tre interdite.
- Publication sur le net des tudes pour les mises sur le march, etc
- etc

Bref crer une 6eme rpublique base sur les nouvelles technologies, internet et la transparence.
Mais a n'arrivera pas, la seule raison qui pousse cette bande de voleurs  se lancer dans la politique c'est de voler les contribuables, ca doit tre moins fatiguant que d'aller travailler dans le secteur priv.

----------


## zecreator

> Comme crivit la grande, que dis-je, l'immense Rosa Luxembourg: "Le pouvoir rend fou".
> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette assertion.
> Les structures de la rpublique sont principalement responsables des gouvernements qu'elle gnre. Elles en sont le moule. Or ces structures, nous en hritons. Et non seulement nous en hritons, mais en plus et surtout, de par la nature mme de l'organisation des socits humaines, elles sont dote d'une inertie colossale.


Ha ouais d'accord, c'est la faute de Papa alors ? Ben je suis rassur,  un moment j'ai cru que j'tais responsable de tout ce bordel  ::):

----------


## GPPro

> Ha ouais d'accord, c'est la faute de Papa alors ? Ben je suis rassur,  un moment j'ai cru que j'tais responsable de tout ce bordel


Ca dpend, tu t'appelles Luke ?  ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> - publication sur le web de tous les comptes de toutes les administrations et entreprises publiques, ainsi que de tous les appels d'offres. Les opposants politique se feront un plaisir de tout vrifier et on aura pas besoin d'attendre des annes avant de dcouvrir les vols manifestes.


Pour a j'ai une rponse : Balkany. Tout le monde le sait, mais il est rlu. Marche aussi avec Ceccaldi-Raynaud, Dassault, Baylet... Le clientlisme, c'est pas mal pour largir une base lectorale un peu faible.




> - publication sur le web de tous les comptes des socits payes par l'tat, par exemple si les comptes de campagnes sont rembourss, alors les comptes des partis doivent tre disponibles sur internet ainsi que les appels d'offres, jusqu'au moindre centime.


Pour a aussi j'ai une rponse : Sarkozy. Comptes de campagnes truqus, a considrablement endett son parti mais est lu prsident de son parti et a ses chances d'tre dsign candidat par les militants.
a va faire la mme chose avec le FN d'ailleurs. Sauf qu'au FN on hrite de la prsidence du parti et on est dsign candidat d'office, mais a empche pas de faire 30%.




> - Mise en place d'un systme de vote pour toutes les assembles (locales et nationales) par internet pour tous les franais avec une carte d'lecteur, avec un module statistiques de rquilibrage par catgorie pour avoir un vote plus raliste comme le font les instituts de sondages, ensuite le systme permettra de comparer les votes des dputs/Snateurs avec celui des franais et il sera plus facile de voir le dcalage entre les deux, dcalage cr par les lobby et la corruption. Me dites pas que le "dcalage" serais cr par la comptence des politiques, ils sont soit totalement con, ignare et incomptents, soit totalement pourris  la solde des lobby qui font bouffer des pesticides, de l'aspartam (un insecticide cancrigne qui fait grossir je le rappelle), du nuclaire et tes poisons mdicamentaux (les anti cholesterols par exemple : couteux, dangereux et inutiles)  toute la population.


Sur le principe ventuellement, mais le vote lectronique n'est pas assez fiable, et ne le sera probablement jamais.
Sinon si le vote des dputs et des snateurs doit tre en adquation avec celui des citoyens, pourquoi ne pas tout simplement supprimer le parlement et utiliser ton vote lectronique  la place ?




> - Obligation de filmer les runions entre politiques et lobby, qui doivent donc tre publiques, et toutes autre forme de runion secrt avec les lobby doit tre interdite.


Parce que tu crois que les rencontres avec les lobbies sont officielles ? Si tu regarde le planning des salles de runion de l'Assemble, tu vas pas voir "de 14h  18h, runion avec le lobby du tabac en vue d'une corruption".

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Sauf qu'au FN on hrite de la prsidence du parti et on est dsign candidat d'office, mais a empche pas de faire 30%.(.../...)


Le Fn s'adresse quand mme  un lectorat, euh, tent par l'autoritarisme, dirons-nous pour rester poli. Quand fifille pousse hors du parti le pre fondateur, elle pose un marque d'autorit, et s'attire ainsi le respect de son lectorat. Bon, aprs, ce n'est pas la seule composante de l'lectorat FN, de nos jours. Mais c'est la composante historique de base, et elle a su parfaitement lui parler un langage clair et sans ambigut : "c'est moi la chef, et malheur  ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord".

Aprs, que conclure? qu'il faut dissoudre le peuple? J'en sais rien.

----------


## GPPro

> Aprs, que conclure? qu'il faut dissoudre le peuple? J'en sais rien.


Qu'il faut regarder la ralit en face et accepter que la dmocratie soit un systme de merde.

----------


## Mingolito

> Qu'il faut regarder la ralit en face et accepter que la dmocratie soit un systme de merde.


a c'est pas nouveau par contre a serais moins merdique avec plus de transparence, et internet permettrais d'apporter normment dans le domaine, mais vu que c'est les politiques qui peuvent changer a, il ne le feront pas, ils prfrent garder le secret de toutes leurs petites magouilles lamentables. Pendant ce temps il discutent pendant des mois de lois qui seront pas vot et rien ne change, et la dette et le chmage augmentent, bref ils continuent de prendre les lecteurs pour des cons et la situation s'empire. J'ajouterais que tous les  nouveaux candidats do qu'ils viennent sont tous aussi grotesques les uns que les autres avec des propositions aussi dmagogiques et inutiles les unes que les autres. Le niveau de nullit c'est  peine mieux que "je vais dposer une loi pour interdire le chmage, la misre, la fraude fiscale, et enfin une loi qui interdit le cancer". On se croirais dans "Oui Oui"  ::ptdr::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Panama Papers :  nous avons t victimes d'un piratage et personne n'en parle , * 
*le cabinet Mossack Fonseca dnonce une attaque de son serveur mail * 

Depuis le dbut de ce mois, une enqute coordonne par le Consortium international des journalistes dinvestigation (International Consortium of Investigative Journalists, ICIJ), qui distribue des documents du Panama (Panama Papers)  une centaine de rdactions dans 76 pays, met progressivement en lumire un scandale de fraude fiscale lie  des socits offshore situes au Panama. Au total, plus de 11,5 millions de fichiers en provenance des archives du cabinet panamen Mossack Fonseca, spcialiste de la domiciliation de socits offshore, sur une priode situe entre 1977 et 2015, donnent des informations sur plus de 214 000 socits offshore ainsi que les noms des actionnaires de ces socits parmi lesquels figurent des politiciens, des milliardaires, des sportifs de haut niveau ou des clbrits.

Tandis que la presse continue de donner des dtails sur ces documents, il convient de se demander comment le lanceur dalerte qui a communiqu les documents  lICIJ a pu entrer de prime abord en possession de ces documents. Sagit-il dun employ de lentreprise qui a dcid damasser des informations et de les divulguer comme la fait lancien contractuel de la NSA Edward Snowden ?

Ramon Fonseca, lun des fondateurs du cabinet davocats, a dclar lors dune interview avec Reuters que Mossack Fonseca, qui est spcialis dans ltablissement des entreprises offshore, na viol aucune loi, que ses oprations sont toutes lgales, mais galement quaucun document na t dtruit et personne na aid personne  faire de lvasion fiscale. Aussi, il carte la possibilit dun employ qui aurait voulu dnoncer des malversations ralises par lentreprise :  nous avons effectu un audit interne. Il ne sagit pas dune fuite, il sagit dun piratage  a-t-il martel. Et de rajouter sans dvelopper que  nous avons une thorie et nous la suivons , prenant la peine de prciser quune plainte a t dpose auprs du procureur gnral et quil y a une  institution gouvernementale qui tudie ce dossier .

 Ces (courriels) ont t sortis de leur contexte , a affirm Fonseca qui a dnonc ce quil a appel une  chasse aux sorcires . Mardi dernier, le Premier ministre dIslande, Sigmundur David Gunnlaugsson, a renonc  ses fonctions, devenant ainsi la premire victime des fuites.       

Fonseca a dnonc ce qu'il a qualifi dactivisme journalistique et de sensationnalisme, vantant ses propres capacits  mener une investigation en tant que romancier publi au Panama. Il a exprim ses craintes de voir les entreprises rivales muscler un peu plus leurs activits suite  la fuite.  Le seul crime qui a t prouv cest le piratage  a-t-il affirm, rappelant que  personne nen parle, cest a lhistoire . Et sil sagissait vraiment dun piratage ?

Lentreprise Naked Security sest penche sur la question. Selon eux, tant donn la taille de la brche, il sagissait probablement dune opration qui impliquait beaucoup plus que trouver un mot de passe ou piger un utilisateur avec une technique dhameonnage pour infiltrer le rseau.  Probablement, les pirates devaient entrer, trouver leurs marques, chercher les types de donnes stockes ainsi que les emplacements, se dbrouiller pour y accder, trouver un moyen de les rcuprer et de les exfiltrer .   

Fonseca a avanc que  malheureusement, nous avons fait lobjet dune attaque de notre serveur mail  et a donc dcid de  prendre toutes les mesures ncessaires pour empcher que cela ne se reproduise . 

Pour Naked Security,  une violation de la messagerie peut ne pas sembler norme, mais il suffit quun pirate puisse mettre la main sur le mot de passe dun seul utilisateur pour que ce soit suffisant pour commencer. Aprs tout, les courriels envoys  partir d'un compte interne ont la lgitimit apparente de venir de lintrieur, de sorte que le pirate puisse faire des demandes qui paraissent crdibles au service informatique comme une demande de rinitialisation dun mot de passe, puis intercepter toutes les rponses utiles qui lui reviennent.
Pire encore, si un pirate parvient  briser le serveur de messagerie lui-mme, il pourrait finir par rcolter toutes les pices jointes entrantes et sortantes, au moins certaines d'entre elles lui fourniront des secrets qui vont l'aider  pntrer un peu plus le rseau . 

Source : Reuters, Naked Security

----------


## RPGamer

> Qu'il faut regarder la ralit en face et accepter que la dmocratie soit un systme de merde.


a dpend de quelle dmocratie tu parle. La dmocratie  la russe? La dmocratie  la franaise? La dmocratie  la suisse? Personnellement je prfre largement une dmocratie directe  un systme d'autocratie!

----------


## GPPro

> a dpend de quelle dmocratie tu parle. La dmocratie  la russe? La dmocratie  la franaise? La dmocratie  la suisse? Personnellement je prfre largement une dmocratie directe  un systme d'autocratie!


Je ne comprendrai jamais pourquoi les suisses sont si fiers de leur systme  ::mouarf::

----------


## RPGamer

> Je ne comprendrai jamais pourquoi les suisses sont si fiers de leur systme


C'est simple pourtant : c'est le seul systme rellement dmocratique (et en plus a marche ^^).

----------


## GPPro

> C'est simple : c'est le seul systme rellement dmocratique (et en plus a marche ^^).


C'est cela oui, et la marmotte...

----------


## RPGamer

Les faits sont l  :;):  On a un gouvernement qui agit sous l'impulsion des dcisions du peuple. Rien  voir avec le gouvernement franais qui s'coute parler pendant que les franais rlent (ou pleurs).
Les rsultats en terme de niveau de vie, taux de chmage, dynamisme conomique et paix sociale sont visibles. On se paie mme le luxe (que certains prfrerai s'viter) daccueillir des dizaines de milliers de frontaliers  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

> Les faits sont l


Ou pas... Premirement faudrait revoir la dfinition de dmocratie (une votation tous les 6 mois ce n'est pas de la dmocratie, entre autres). Et deuximement c'est un systme parfait si tu aimes l'immobilisme, a c'est certain.

Sinon t'as le droit d'argument au lieu d'affirmer...

----------


## RPGamer

> Et deuximement c'est un systme parfait si tu aimes l'immobilisme, a c'est certain.


Tu oublies que j'ai accs  tous les mdias franais et que je connais donc parfaitement la politique franaise (ce qui ne semble pas tre ton cas  propos du systme Suisse) et le systme du "je fais une rvision du code du travail, une minorit du peuple fait grve, je reviens en arrire, je propose une dchance de nationalit, c'est hors-sujet, je reviens en arrire, etc.". Avec en pratique des chiffres du chmage et de la dlinquance effroyables depuis des annes. 




> Sinon t'as le droit d'argument au lieu d'affirmer...


Je te retourne le compliment.

----------


## GPPro

(J'ai vcu deux ans en Suisse monsieur je connais tout de la France). Le jour o le secret bancaire se fait vraiment dzinguer on en reparlera de la sant conomique de la Suisse (les banques c'est toujours 10% du PIB ?). Et l'argumentaire "la Suisses c'est bien, regarde la France" n'est pas franchement ce que j'appelle un argumentaire...

----------


## RPGamer

> Le jour o le secret bancaire se fait vraiment dzinguer on en reparlera de la sant conomique de la Suisse (les banques c'est toujours 10% du PIB ?).


C'est bien ce que je disais, le prjug gros comme une maison (et faux d'ailleurs car ce pourcentage tombe du ciel et il n'y a plus de secret bancaire) pour masquer l'ignorance.

----------


## ManusDei

Mou pour la Suisse. Ok vous avez des votations rgulirement. Quel taux de participation ? Est-ce que tu as regard la liste des sujets poss aux dernires votations ?

Parce que ok, on parle beaucoup des quelques sujets mdiatiques (minarets, prfrence nationale, temps de vacances) mais  ct de a t'as pas mal d'autres sujets qui sont abords, pas sr que a soit aussi srieux/important/glorieux.

----------


## r0d

Bonjour,

Rien de tel, pour commencer la journe, qu'un peu de dialectique.  ::): 



> C'est simple pourtant : c'est le *seul* systme *rellement* dmocratique


Cette assertion me parait difficilement dfendable.
Il y a deux acceptations communes pour le mot _dmocratie_:

1) L'acceptation idaliste, ou tymologique: le pouvoir au peuple. Selon cette dfinition, une dmocratie ne peut pas tre reprsentative. Elle ne peut tre que directe. Or la Suisse, malgr quelques mcanismes dmocratiques, reste une dmocratie reprsentative.
Dans ce cas donc, c'est l'utilisation du mot "_rellement_" qui pose problme.

2) L'acceptation pragmatique, qui consiste  dfinir quelque chose selon ce qu'on observe. Dans ce cas, et puisque nos systmes sont dits dmocratiques, il s'agit d'observation. Et donc, si on cherche de ce ct l, et pour faire court, on tombe trs vite sur une dfinition  la Aron. Il s'agira d'une dfinition complexe, souvent ngative (on dfinit quelque chose par ce qu'il n'est pas), mais dont les deux piliers sont la sparation des pouvoirs et le vote (pas forcment le suffrage universel d'ailleurs).
Si l'on choisit cette approche, alors la Suisse n'est pas la seule dmocratie loin de l. Ici donc, c'est le mot "_seul_" qui pose problme.




> (et en plus a marche ^^).


Vous reprendrez bien un peu de dialectique?  :;): 
Ici, la premire chose qui interpelle le dialecticien est le rapport de causalit. Plus prcisment ici:




> Les rsultats en terme de niveau de vie, taux de chmage, dynamisme conomique et paix sociale sont visibles.


Tu prtends que c'est le systme politique qui implique une bonne sant conomique. Mais qu'est-ce qui nous prouve que ce ne serait pas l'inverse?
Je n'ai personnellement pas d'avis tranch sur ce point, mais au vu des connaissances actuelles en sociologie, histoire et en science politique, la seconde hypothse est la plus probable.

----------


## Zirak

> il n'y a plus de secret bancaire


Euh, soit j'ai loup un truc, soit il y a toujours le secret bancaire (cela doit s'appliquer en 2018, et cela ne disparaitra pas compltement, cela dpendra d'accords signs avec chaque pays, et cela ne s'appliquera d'ailleurs qu'aux ressortissants trangers, il y aura toujours le secret bancaire pour les Suisses ayant un compte en Suisse).

----------


## GPPro

> Tu prtends que c'est le systme politique qui implique une bonne sant conomique. Mais qu'est-ce qui nous prouve que ce ne serait pas l'inverse?
> Je n'ai personnellement pas d'avis tranch sur ce point, mais au vu des connaissances actuelles en sociologie, histoire et en science politique, la seconde hypothse est la plus probable.


C'est aussi mon hypothse  ::):

----------


## RPGamer

> Mou pour la Suisse. Ok vous avez des votations rgulirement. Quel taux de participation ? Est-ce que tu as regard la liste des sujets poss aux dernires votations ?
> 
> Parce que ok, on parle beaucoup des quelques sujets mdiatiques (minarets, prfrence nationale, temps de vacances) mais  ct de a t'as pas mal d'autres sujets qui sont abords, pas sr que a soit aussi srieux/important/glorieux.


Tu ne parles que des votations par rfrendum ou votations populaires. Il y a aussi les votations communales, cantonales et fdrales. Il n'y a pas de sujet peu glorieux en dmocratie directe. Les derniers sujets sur lesquels les citoyens ont t amens  voter concernaient notamment la spculation sur les denres alimentaires, le mariage, le renvoi des criminels trangers ou encore la modernisation d'un axe routier important. Lapprciation de l'importance de tel ou tel sujet est une affaire personnelle et subjective mais la politique est une affaire d'tat. Les prochaines votations pourraient concerner les contingent de l'arme de milice si les opposants  la rforme prvue arrivent  rcolter suffisamment de signatures.

Edit:



> Si l'on choisit cette approche, alors la Suisse n'est pas la seule dmocratie loin de l. Ici donc, c'est le mot "seul" qui pose problme.


Epargne moi ton cours dtymologie si tu ne fais mme pas la diffrence entre "le seul systme" et "le seul exemple d'un systme". Evidemment que la Suisse n'est pas la seule dmocratie directe.




> Tu prtends que c'est le systme politique qui implique une bonne sant conomique. Mais qu'est-ce qui nous prouve que ce ne serait pas l'inverse?
> Je n'ai personnellement pas d'avis tranch sur ce point, mais au vu des connaissances actuelles en sociologie, histoire et en science politique, la seconde hypothse est la plus probable.


Donc si on suit ta logique, les pays avec une conomie dynamique seront plus enclin  avoir un systme politique dmocratique. Mauvaise foi.

Mais bon le sujet ici a n'est pas la politique Suisse donc revenons  nos moutons. Pour moi cette affaire fait furieusement penser au scandale Volkswagen. Un scandale rvls ou potentiellement rvls par des amricains moralisateurs et qui, tonnamment, ne concerne aucun citoyen amricain.

----------


## r0d

> Euh, soit j'ai loup un truc, soit il y a toujours le secret bancaire (cela doit s'appliquer en 2018, et cela ne disparaitra pas compltement, cela dpendra d'accords signs avec chaque pays, et cela ne s'appliquera d'ailleurs qu'aux ressortissants trangers, il y aura toujours le secret bancaire pour les Suisses ayant un compte en Suisse).


Je ne connais rien  propos du secret bancaire. Ni en Suisse ni ailleurs d'ailleurs.

En revanche, je travaille sur les problmes de fraude et de corruption en Europe, je connais donc bien le sujet. Pour lutter contre la fraude et la corruption, nous collectons les donnes publies par les entreprises. Donnes qui concernent ce qu'on appelle le board (les dirigeants en gros), ainsi que les principaux rsultats de l'entreprise.
Il se trouve qu'en Europe, la Suisse est ce qu'on appelle, dans le milieu, un "trou noir". C'est  dire que tout ce qui passe par la Suisse sort dfinitivement des radars. En effet, les entreprises suisses n'ont quasiment aucune obligation de publication (alors que dans le reste de l'Europe, il y a de fortes contraintes de ce ct l), et le peu d'information qu'elle publient, c'est  l'tat suisse, et ce n'est pas accessible par les institutions non suisses (institutions avec qui la Suisse collabore pourtant).

Et si, apparemment il va y avoir des changements  propos du secret bancaire, l'opacit des entreprises suisses n'est pas prt de changer. Pourtant cette opacit est un vrai problme, car grce  elle, la plupart de l'argent sale qui tourne en Europe transite par la Suisse afin de n'tre plus traable.

----------


## r0d

> Mais bon le sujet ici a n'est pas la politique Suisse


C'est vrai. Mais je trouvais tout de mme savoureux qu'un sujet sur l'vasion fiscale drive sur l'conomie suisse.
Concidence? ...  ::aie::

----------


## RPGamer

> Et si, apparemment il va y avoir des changements  propos du secret bancaire, l'opacit des entreprises suisses n'est pas prt de changer. Pourtant cette opacit est un vrai problme, car grce  elle, la plupart de l'argent sale qui tourne en Europe transite par la Suisse afin de n'tre plus traable.


Le peuple suisse n'a rien  avoir avec les entreprises suisse. Je suis le premier  condamner les actions des gants de la pharma comme Novartis ou Roche sur des cobayes en Inde ou encore les scandales cologiques de Nestl. Ce que font les socits prives du secteur bancaire n'est pas toujours rose et il est normal qu'elles soient condamnes pour des actes illgaux. Pour ce qui est de la morale, c'est autre chose.

----------


## Invit

> Donc si on suit ta logique, les pays avec une conomie dynamique seront plus enclin  avoir un systme politique dmocratique. Mauvaise foi.


Non, mais c'est la bonne sant conomique de ton pays qui fait que vous tes contents du systme politique que vous avez.
Si vous aviez le taux de chmage de l'Espagne ou juste de la France, je pense que vous en auriez rien  faire d'tre consult sur la modernisation d'une route.




> Le peuple suisse n'a rien  avoir avec les entreprises suisse.


Oui mais il en bnficie. Sales ou pas sales, opaques ou pas opaques, les entreprises suisses paient des impts qui sont redistribus. De mme, tu pourrais tre contre l'vasion fiscale que tu bnficierais quand mme indirectement de l'argent que Platini place chez vous.

----------


## RPGamer

> Non, mais c'est la bonne sant conomique de ton pays qui fait que vous tes contents du systme politique que vous avez.
> Si vous aviez le taux de chmage de l'Espagne ou juste de la France, je pense que vous en auriez rien  faire d'tre consult sur la modernisation d'une route.


Sauf que a n'est pas le cas. Le systme politique Suisse est plus ancien que sa prosprit et si on regarde ce qui pose problme en Espagne ou en France, c'est prcisment l'encadrement de l'conomie et les formations et donc la politique conomique et ducative. Les dcisions vis--vis de certains axes routiers font aussi partie de la politique conomique. Il n'existe pas de dmocratie directe avec un haut taux de chmage. CQFD.




> Oui mais il en bnficie. Sales ou pas sales, opaques ou pas opaques, les entreprises suisses paient des impts qui sont redistribus. De mme, tu pourrais tre contre l'vasion fiscale que tu bnficierais quand mme indirectement de l'argent que Platini place chez vous.


Si les entreprises suisses ou trangres sont prtes  payer des impts en Suisse (alors mme que certaines pouvaient participer  de l'vasion fiscale), c'est qu'elles jugent que cet argent sera bien utilis et que les montants de leurs impts sont correctement dtermins. Ce qui compte a n'est pas la transparence des entreprises prives (qui sont prives par essence) mais l'efficacit de l'tat et de ses dpenses pour les citoyens. Les Suisses n'ont jamais rien demand  Platini ou Cahuzac, il font ce qu'ils veulent de leur argent  :;):

----------


## GPPro

Mais je croyais que vous aviez un super systme dmocratique qui marchait super bien et vous ne pouvez rien faire pour changer le comportement de vos multinationales ??? On m'aurait menti ???  ::ptdr::

----------


## RPGamer

La politique en gnral n'a rien  voir avec la morale GPPro. Les politiques franais nous en font rgulirement la dmonstration. De plus la Suisse, comme la France, ne sont pas des tats communistes. Les socits prives sont souveraines de leurs dcisions.

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.bfs.admin.ch/bfs/portal/f...teiligung.html
Pour la dernire votation moins d'un Suisse sur deux s'est dplac. Dans certains cantons a peut parfois mme descendre en dessous de 20%.

----------


## RPGamer

Aux dernires votations du 28 fvrier 2016, le taux de participation du peuple dpasse les 60% sur tous les sujets (et il y en a 4!), ce qui est un score honorable pour des votations populaires. Dans un systme par reprsentation, le taux de participation du peuple aurait t de 0% videmment avec x% de reprsentation en fonction niveau de bordel produit par les grves d'une minorit.

----------


## Invit

> Si les entreprises suisses ou trangres sont prtes  payer des impts en Suisse (alors mme que certaines pouvaient participer  de l'vasion fiscale), c'est qu'elles jugent que cet argent sera bien utilis et que les montants de leurs impts sont correctement dtermins. Ce qui compte a n'est pas la transparence des entreprises prives (qui sont prives par essence) mais l'efficacit de l'tat et de ses dpenses pour les citoyens.


Mais quelle mauvaise foi ! Les entreprises trangres (ou les particuliers trangers) qui choisissent de payer des impts en Suisse n'en ont rien  faire de ce  quoi servira cet argent. La seule chose qui compte c'est que le montant de l'impt soit infrieur  celui de leur pays d'origine.
La bote de ma femme est amricaine, sige  Chicago, avec des filiales dans le monde entier. Aucune activit en Suisse, mais la facturation se fait  Zurich. Tu crois que c'est par amour du pays ou parce qu'ils savent que l'argent des impts sera bien dpens ?
Tu penses que ceux qui ne vivent en Suisse que les 6 mois et un jour rglementaires choisissent de payer des impts l-bas pour financer le systme ducatif ou de sant Suisse ? De toute faon ils s'en foutent, ils se font soigner dans des cliniques prives.




> Les Suisses n'ont jamais rien demand  Platini ou Cahuzac, il font ce qu'ils veulent de leur argent


Si tous les Platini, Cahuzac et entreprises du type de celle de ma femme retirent leur argent, vous risquez de dchanter.

----------


## RPGamer

> Si tous les Platini, Cahuzac et entreprises du type de celle de ma femme retirent leur argent, vous risquez de dchanter.


Qu'attendent-ils pour le faire alors ?

Vous ne connaissez rien de l'conomie Suisse encore une fois. L'vasion fiscale (totalement lgale puisque la Suisse change automatiquement ses donnes avec l'OCDE) ne reprsente qu'un petit pourcentage du PIB et si cette vasion ne se fait pas en Suisse, elle se fera ailleurs (au Panama?), vers des pays totalement opaques. Pourquoi choisissent-ils la Suisse plutt que les les X ou Y, probablement encore plus avantageuses? Mystre  :;): 

Je dirais mme plus, l'vasion fiscale de Platini et de Cahuzac, les suisses s'en moque! C'est un problme franco-franais.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pour en revenir aux USA, ils ont des paradis fiscaux sur place (Delaware), donc le Panama n'est pas super attractif.


a dpend de ce qu'on cherche  faire. Si on veut juste payer moins d'impts en respectant la loi, le Delaware est trs bien. Si on veut carrment ne rien payer, en toute illgalit, voire donner dans la caisse noire, les dessous de table et la corruption, il vaut mieux se mettre en dehors de porte de l'IRS, au Panama, par exemple. En fait, les vrais escrocs utilisent plusieurs paradis fiscaux, en multipliant les socits crans faon poupes gigognes.

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi choisissent-ils la Suisse plutt que les les X ou Y, probablement encore plus avantageuses? Mystre


Parce que c'est frontalier avec la France et que le climat est sympa pour y passer 6 mois par an. Parce qu'on ne met pas tout ses oeufs dans le mme panier et que ces gens-l ont de l'argent en Suisse, au Luxembourg, au Panama et dans la plupart des paradis fiscaux.
Parce que quand tu te fais gauler au Panama comme Platini, tu peux dire que c'est bon, t'es en rgle avec l'administration Suisse qui permet plus de choses que Bercy.

Pour rester dans l'exemple de la bote de ma femme, pour l'activit US ils facturent au Delaware (sige administratif,  Chicago c'est le sige "rel") et pour l'activit EU  Zurich (et l'activit asiatique  Singapour et Hong-Kong).

Srieux, le sige de l'UEFA et de la FIFA en Suisse, c'est pour la grande histoire footbalistique du pays ?  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

> On aurait un dbut d'explication moins glamour sur le peu d'amricains dans les listes.
> http://www.courrierinternational.com...ime=1459858297
> Ils vont ailleurs, tout simplement.
> 
> @r0d : damned, je suis dcouvert.


Franchement, je trouve cette explication d'une grande navet. Les gens qui veulent frauder vraiment svrement ne vont pas installer leurs socits-cran dans des pays trop dpendants des Etats-Unis. Les iles Vierges sont un territoire US, ils votent pour les primaires et les polices fdrales US y ont juridiction...

----------


## RPGamer

> Parce que c'est frontalier avec la France et que le climat est sympa pour y passer 6 mois par an.


Oui je suis d'accord que pour ceux qui aiment le ski, c'est toujours sympa  ::mouarf:: 
Pour les frontaliers qui veulent doubler leur salaire et amliorer leur cadre de travail c'est bon aussi (un peu plus que 6 mois par an quand mme... c'est trop beau!).




> Srieux, le sige de l'UEFA et de la FIFA en Suisse, c'est pour la grande histoire footbalistique du pays ?


La Suisse accueil traditionnellement toutes les grandes organisations non gouvernementales (CIO, CICR, CERN, UEFA, FIFA, etc.) et les siges europens des entreprises trangres. Le pays est bien situ, offre un bon cadre de travail, est souverain montairement et politiquement, est stable et sr, parle 4 langues + l'anglais, le niveau de vie et de formation sont les plus levs d'Europe, etc. Les raisons sont nombreuses.

----------


## Traroth2

> Et l'excuse pour Wallerand de St Just, pas du tout ex-FN puisque tte de liste en Ile-de-France ?


Et trsorier du FN !

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Panama Papers : des versions vulnrables de WordPress et Drupal auraient-elles contribu*
* la plus grande fuite de donnes de lhistoire ?*

Le 3 avril, on a assist  la publication des premiers documents issus de la plus grande fuite de donnes de lhistoire. Contrairement aux fuites de donnes dAshley Madison (30 Go) et Sony Pictures (230 Go) qui ont expos au plus quelques centaines de gigaoctets de donnes, laffaire Panama Papers reprsente un total de 2,6 traoctets de donnes.

Les Documents du Panama (Panama Papers) dsignent la fuite de plus de 11,5 millions de documents confidentiels issus du cabinet d'avocats panamen Mossack Fonseca. Cette fuite dvoile des informations sur plus de 214 000 socits ainsi que les noms de leurs actionnaires. Ce qui secoue le plus dans cette affaire, cest que des politiciens (y compris des chefs dtats et de gouvernements) de plusieurs pays ainsi que des personnes proches, des milliardaires, des sportifs de haut niveau ou des clbrits sont directement incrimins par les rvlations provenant de la fuite de donnes.

Ces documents concernent en effet des socits dites offshore, que la firme Mossack Fonseca a aid  crer, ou avec lesquelles ses clients ont t en contact. Si en thorie les socits offshore peuvent avoir un but lgitime, dans la pratique elles servent en gnral de socits-crans qui permettent l'vasion fiscale ou le blanchiment d'argent illgalement peru.

Au milieu de cette affaire dans laquelle les mdias esprent trouver le scoop de lanne, notamment en ce qui concerne les ventuelles pratiques frauduleuses des politiciens et personnalits importantes, le cabinet Mossack Fonseca crie au piratage sans vraiment se faire entendre.

Ramon Fonseca, lun des fondateurs du cabinet davocats spcialis dans ltablissement des entreprises offshore, a en effet dclar lors dune interview avec Reuters que Mossack Fonseca na viol aucune loi et que ses oprations sont toutes lgales. Il ajoute encore que personne na aid personne  faire de lvasion fiscale, en cartant par ailleurs lhypothse selon laquelle un employ qui aurait voulu dnoncer des malversations ralises par lentreprise serait  l'origine de cette fuite. Ramon Fonseca voque plutt une cyberattaque :  nous avons effectu un audit interne. Il ne sagit pas dune fuite, il sagit dun piratage  a-t-il affirm, en pointant du doigt une violation du serveur de messagerie du cabinet.

Examinant donc la piste de piratage, Forbes a identifi des installations obsoltes et vulnrables de WordPress et Drupal qui pourraient avoir aid les attaquants dans la fuite des donnes. Mme s'il nest pas encore confirm que les vulnrabilits dans ces systmes de gestion de contenu (CMS) sont  lorigine du piratage voqu, cela tmoigne dune politique de scurit dplorable chez le cabinet juridique panamen, et montre  quel point certaines entreprises peuvent accorder peu dintrt  laspect IT et scurit de leurs activits.

Pour en venir aux vulnrabilits, il faut noter, comme cela a dj t voqu, que Mossack Fonseca utilisait une version de Microsoft Outlook Web Access datant de 2009 pour accder  ses emails non chiffrs. Mais en plus de cela, daprs Forbes, lentreprise utilisait une version de WordPress vieille de trois mois pour son site principal, alors que celle-ci contient des vulnrabilits bien connues. Plus grave encore, le portail utilis par les clients du cabinet pour accder aux donnes sensibles excutait une version de Drupal vieille de prs de trois ans (Drupal 7.23). Depuis la sortie de cette version, il y a eu une vingtaine de mises  jour qui ont t publies. Certaines taient relatives  des vulnrabilits trs critiques qui auraient pu tre exploites pour provoquer la fuite de donnes.

Pour linstant, les enquteurs n'ont pas confirm si les vulnrabilits des logiciels ont t utilises pour accder aux donnes. Mais cette hypothse nest pas  exclure, surtout s'il s'agit d'un piratage plutt qu'une tentative d'un employ de dnoncer des malversations comme le cas Snowden.

Sources : WP Tarven, Forbes

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Panama Papers :  nous avons t victimes d'un piratage et personne n'en parle , le cabinet Mossack Fonseca dnonce une attaque de son serveur mail

----------


## NSKis

Jusqu' ce jour, j'tais heureux de constater que les discussions sur developpez.com ne ressemblaient pas aux autres sites o ds que l'on parle de pays, on finit par s'insulter entre des franchouillards qui ne connaissent rien  la Suisse  part les banques et des Suisses un peu cons qui se complaisent  critiquer la France.

J'aimerai beaucoup que developpez.com ne verse pas dans ces travers!!!

On sait tous que tous les pays ont leur dfauts, que tous dfendent leurs intrts propres et essayent de profiter des autres.

Donc:

- Oui les banques suisses sont des profiteurs, comme les banques franaises d'ailleurs...

- Oui les gouvernements suisses et franais ont leurs dfauts...


Et au final, les disputes de cour d'cole sont sans le moindre intrt!!!


Alors chers participants, concentrez plutt vos interventions sur un point beaucoup plus intressants pour tous les dveloppeurs, quelque soit leur pays d'origine:

Comment a-t-il t possible de rcuprer le 100% des archives lectroniques de cette socit panamenne?

Est-il possible d'assurer une scurit minimale pour un serveur ou faut-il dfinitivement faire en sorte que les rseaux internes "critiques" d'une socit soient totalement isols de toutes connexions externes?

Pour ma part, mon avis est clair: La seule porte qui ne peut pas tre force et la porte qui n'existe pas!!!

----------


## Gooby

> Le "on a le X qu'on mrite" est typiquement le genre de slogan qui permet de garder les gens soumis. Aprs tout, si c'est comme a c'est bien que vous le voulez... Lordon fait pas mal parler de lui en ce moment, aller couter ce qu'il a  dire. Ca change des discours habituels (je me suis retenu, j'ai pas mis "dominant"  ).


J'ai lu un peu de Lordon, mais tu peux mettre 2/3 liens de ses interventions rcentes? C'est clairement un service que je demande l, a m'intresse mais en ce moment je suis au niveau 0 du temps libre :'(

----------


## GPPro

Tu as cet article l avec un lien vers une intervention  Tolbiac

----------


## EPITECH42

Des embrouilles de voisins dans les commentaires  ::): 

TLDR;
Droits: aides, services publics, subventions, allocations, etc... (financs par les impts)
Devoirs: payer des impts, la TVA,... (financent les aides)

Des personnes morales ou physiques qui ne veulent pas participer  la collectivit par les impts et qui veulent bnficier des services publics sont appels des fraudeurs.
Ils font passer leurs intrts personnels avant les intrts collectifs tout en bnficiant de l'apport collectif de ceux qui y croient.
Une bonne punition contre ces personnes qui exploitent les fonds de partage des franais devrait tre une interdiction d'exercer dans le domaine public (Cahuzac,...) et/ou une interdiction d'exercer une activit commerciale sur le territoire (McDo,...)

Ce qui me sidre dans tout a:
nos politiques ont les pouvoirs de l'ide, de la lgislation, du nombre et du peuple (si on est derrire eux) et qu'ils ont peur du pouvoir de l'argent!
Qu'est-ce qu'un homme riche face  une nation pauvre? Un homme sans tte!

----------


## RPGamer

> Alors chers participants, concentrez plutt vos interventions sur un point beaucoup plus intressants pour tous les dveloppeurs, quelque soit leur pays d'origine:
> 
> Comment a-t-il t possible de rcuprer le 100% des archives lectroniques de cette socit panamenne?
> 
> Est-il possible d'assurer une scurit minimale pour un serveur ou faut-il dfinitivement faire en sorte que les rseaux internes "critiques" d'une socit soient totalement isols de toutes connexions externes?
> 
> Pour ma part, mon avis est clair: La seule porte qui ne peut pas tre force et la porte qui n'existe pas!!!


3 To de donnes, a se tlcharge pas en 2 min. A mon avis il s'agit de fuites internes, comme souvent, une sombre affaire dego ou une tentative pour se faire soudoyer avant de se faire passer pour le chevalier blanc. Avec toutes les dernires affaires, c'est trop tentant!




> Ce qui me sidre dans tout a:
> nos politiques ont les pouvoirs de l'ide, de la lgislation, du nombre et du peuple (si on est derrire eux) et qu'ils ont peur du pouvoir de l'argent!
> Qu'est-ce qu'un homme riche face  une nation pauvre? Un homme sans tte!


On ne s'en prend pas  ses amis ou  son propre porte-monnaie. Tant que les politiques concentrent trop de pouvoirs ou ont besoin de trop d'argent pour tre lus, il ne se passera rien.

----------


## EPITECH42

> On ne s'en prend pas  ses amis ou  son propre porte-monnaie. Tant que les politiques concentrent trop de pouvoirs ou ont besoin de trop d'argent pour tre lus, il ne se passera rien.


Agree.
Tant que l'argent restera une FIN et non un MOYEN en soi, tous ces hommes corruptibles piocheront dans la caisse aprs avoir prter serment de SERVIR LA NATION SANS S'ASSERVIR.

----------


## Saverok

> Comment a-t-il t possible de rcuprer le 100% des archives lectroniques de cette socit panamenne?


Comment sais-tu qu'il s'agit de 100% ?
On sait qu'il s'agit de 11,5 millions de doc pour un total de 2,6To mais  ma connaissance, on ne connat pas le contenu total des serveurs de Mossack Fonseca.
De l  dire que a reprsente X%, on ne peut le dire.

Ensuite, il est encore un peu trop tt pour savoir exactement quelle proportion des docs rcuprs est exploitable.
Quiconque s'est dj retrouv face  un contrat sait  quel point c'est verbeux.
Bref, si sur les 11,5 millions de doc, on a 80% de blabla juridique standard et rpt sur chaque contrat car il s'agit de contrat standard, on peut dj commencer  relativiser.
==> Mossack Fonseca gre prs de 250 000 socits. A ce niveau l, c'est industriel et comme tout industrie, il y a de la standardisation

----------


## RPGamer

> Agree.
> Tant que l'argent restera une FIN et non un MOYEN en soi, tous ces hommes corruptibles piocheront dans la caisse aprs avoir prter serment de SERVIR LA NATION SANS S'ASSERVIR.


Beaucoup de dcisions sont aussi prises sans approbation du peuple  Bruxelles o le pouvoir europen et les lobbys y sont concentrs. a montre que les systmes centraliss et non rellement dmocratiques posent quelques srieux problmes.
Tant que les politiques ne seront pas de simple administrs appliquant les dcisions populaires et que l'Europe ne se limite pas  assurer la cohsion de ses membres et la protection de ses frontires, je partage votre scepticisme quand  un quelconque changement vers une amlioration de la situation des pays de l'UE.

----------


## NSKis

> Comment sais-tu qu'il s'agit de 100% ?
> On sait qu'il s'agit de 11,5 millions de doc pour un total de 2,6To mais  ma connaissance, on ne connat pas le contenu total des serveurs de Mossack Fonseca.
> De l  dire que a reprsente X%, on ne peut le dire.


Certains medias ont prcis qu'il s'agit de la TOTALITE des donnes couvrant les 40 annes de vie de la socit panamenne!!! Donc le 100%

Maintenant, libre  vous de croire ou non ce que disent les media




> Ensuite, il est encore un peu trop tt pour savoir exactement quelle proportion des docs rcuprs est exploitable.


Le mode d'exploitation des donnes a aussi t prcis par les mdias:

1. L'ensemble des documents ont t scann avec reconnaissance de caractres pour avoir des donnes facilement exploitables par les journalistes

2. Il n'y a aucune analyse exhaustive de ces donnes. Chaque journaliste "pioche" en cherchant des info par mots cl... Je suis un journaliste franais? Et ben, je vais faire des recherches avec les mots-cl "Sarkozy", "Valls", "Le Pen" et autres fouteux ou chanteurs  succs. Avec un peu de chance, la pche est bonne et je peux faire un article "croustillant" le lendemain matin

----------


## zecreator

> Je ne comprendrai jamais pourquoi les suisses sont si fiers de leur systme


"En Suisse, tu n'attrapes de maladie. Seulement des mdicaments."(Coluche)

----------


## zecreator

> Jusqu' ce jour, j'tais heureux de constater que les discussions sur developpez.com ne ressemblaient pas aux autres sites o ds que l'on parle de pays, on finit par s'insulter entre des franchouillards qui ne connaissent rien  la Suisse  part les banques et des Suisses un peu cons qui se complaisent  critiquer la France.
> 
> J'aimerai beaucoup que developpez.com ne verse pas dans ces travers!!!
> 
> On sait tous que tous les pays ont leur dfauts, que tous dfendent leurs intrts propres et essayent de profiter des autres.
> 
> Donc:
> 
> - Oui les banques suisses sont des profiteurs, comme les banques franaises d'ailleurs...
> ...


Tient, un Suisse  ::):  

Depuis que je suis n (il y a 42 ans), on m'a toujours dit que le suisse tait un banquier (genre, petit vieux  lunettes style 19me sicle), qui parle lentement qu'on croirait qu'il dort, qui reste discret pour ne pas dvoiler ses secrets, mais qui en dit suffisamment pour que l'on est pas trop de question  lui poser. En gros, la Suisse c'est pas un pays, c'est une grosse tirelire avec des gens qui vivent dedans.

Bon, je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, j'ai jamais mis les pieds en Suisse. Mais comme on dit : Les lgendes ont toujours une part de vrit.

Comme tu dis, chaque pays  ses dfauts. Nous, on a Hollande...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Comme tu dis, chaque pays  ses dfauts. Nous, on a Hollande...


Jusqu' aujourd'hui hollande n'est a ma connaissance pas mouiller dans de sales affaires d'argent.
La seul affaire qui fait tache, c'est ces relations avec des actrices... mais c'est sa vie prive, et j'en ai rien  foutre.

C'est dj une amlioration par rapport  Chirac ou Sarko.
Hollande est un crtin, mais un crtin honnte au moins  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

Au passage, je constate que c'est dans des salauds de journalistes vendus  l'argent et  la botte des patrons qui ont dvoil cette histoire de Panama papers. Et que c'tait pas 1 journaliste dans un coin mais quelques centaines dans pleins de journaux de pleins de pays, ayant boss discrtement pendant plus d'un an  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

> Au passage, je constate que c'est dans des salauds de journalistes vendus  l'argent et  la botte des patrons qui ont dvoil cette histoire de Panama papers. Et que c'tait pas 1 journaliste dans un coin mais quelques centaines dans pleins de journaux de pleins de pays, ayant boss discrtement pendant plus d'un an


Enfin le monde c'est pas le plus assujetti des journaux en France. On en reparle le jour o le Figaro se mouillera, par exemple... Accessoirement c'est le fondateur de ton parti qui a  t le premier des politiciens visibles  taper sur les mdias  :;):  ( bon escient d'ailleurs, a m'avait fait voter pour lui  l'poque)

----------


## r0d

> Hollande est un crtin, mais un crtin honnte au moins


Hollande est loin d'tre un crtin.
En revanche, honnte... c'est discutable. Disons que a dpend de la dfinition que l'on donne  "honnte". Parce que par exemple, se faire lire sur un slogan "mon ennemi c'est la finance", et mettre Macron  l'conomie, certains pourraient considrer cela comme une forme de malhonntet.

----------


## r0d

> c'est le fondateur de ton parti qui a  t le premier des politiciens visibles  taper sur les mdias  ( bon escient d'ailleurs, a m'avait fait voter pour lui  l'poque)


a n'a dur que le temps d'une campagne. Et encore, les derniers jours.
Je me suis toujours pos la question de ce qui s'est pass dans la tte de Bayrou  ce moment l. a lui a pris comme a d'un coup, que s'est-il donc pass? tait-ce une stratgie? tait-il honnte? Pourquoi est-il si vite revenu dans les rails?

----------


## GPPro

Vu le personnage je pense qu'il tait honnte, mais on a probablement d lui faire comprendre que a n'tait pas une stratgie viable  long terme  ::mouarf::

----------


## mrqs2crbs

> On en reparle le jour o le Figaro se mouillera


Si je me souviens bien, le Figaro a t le seul journal franais  couvrir l'enqute de Denis Robert sur l'affaire Clearstream, quant il l'a publi.

----------


## GPPro

> Si je me souviens bien, le Figaro a t le seul journal franais  couvrir l'enqute de Denis Robert sur l'affaire Clearstream, quant il l'a publi.


Wikipedia mets Le Point et Le Monde en avant, pas Le Figaro.

----------


## Sodium

> En revanche, honnte... c'est discutable. Disons que a dpend de la dfinition que l'on donne  "honnte". Parce que par exemple, se faire lire sur un slogan "mon ennemi c'est la finance", et mettre Macron  l'conomie, certains pourraient considrer cela comme une forme de malhonntet.


Le problme quand on fait campagne pour un poste que l'on convoite, c'est qu'on n'a pas  disposition toutes les donnes permettant de dterminer quelles promesses seront tenables ou non.
Il y a toutefois bien un changement. La Droite enchane scandale aprs scandale (et des vrais scandales, pas des potins de lyce sur qui couche avec qui), coup bas aprs coup bas et une haine profonde des minorits, des groupes socialement moins avantags, etc. Comment peut-on esprer aller o que ce soit avec ce genre de personnes au pouvoir ?

----------


## Carhiboux

Bonjour, 

il me semble qu'il manque au moins une source, puisqu'au moins le dbut de cet article (edit : je prcise puisqu'il y a plusieurs news dans ce fil de discussion : le message de Michael Guilloux datant du 07/04/2016  14h33) est un (presque) copier-coller depuis Wikipedia.

----------


## GPPro

> Bonjour, 
> 
> il me semble qu'il manque au moins une source, puisqu'au moins le dbut de cet article (edit : je prcise puisqu'il y a plusieurs news dans ce fil de discussion : le message de Michael Guilloux datant du 07/04/2016  14h33) est un (presque) copier-coller depuis Wikipedia.


Probablement que les 2 sont le copier/coller de la mme source  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> Le problme quand on fait campagne pour un poste que l'on convoite, c'est qu'on n'a pas  disposition toutes les donnes permettant de dterminer quelles promesses seront tenables ou non.
> Il y a toutefois bien un changement. La Droite enchane scandale aprs scandale (et des vrais scandales, pas des potins de lyce sur qui couche avec qui), coup bas aprs coup bas et une haine profonde des minorits, des groupes socialement moins avantags, etc. Comment peut-on esprer aller o que ce soit avec ce genre de personnes au pouvoir ?


Du point de vue du citoyen de base la prsidence Hollande aura t largement plus destructrice que celle de Sarko. Et crois-moi, je suis trs loin d'tre un sarko fan  ::mouarf::

----------


## zecreator

> Du point de vue du citoyen de base la prsidence Hollande aura t largement plus destructrice que celle de Sarko. Et crois-moi, je suis trs loin d'tre un sarko fan


Il est vrai qu'avec Hollande, on voulait surtout mettre un terme  ce gouvernement de droite "bling bling", virer le roi Sarko et sa cour. On esprait navement que Hollande obligerait les riches  se mettre  poils, mettre fin  l'vasion fiscale... On voit aujourd'hui le rsultat. Notre gouvernement est  la merci du MEDEF, des ministres de gauche, qui aujourd'hui font une politique de droite.

On va tre bien embts pour les lections 2017. Faudra choisir le moins pire de tous. A moins que l'un d'entre-nous se prsente et fasse la diffrence  ::):

----------


## r0d

> Du point de vue du citoyen de base la prsidence Hollande aura t largement plus destructrice que celle de Sarko.


Je ne sais pas. En plus je ne vis plus en France depuis longtemps.
Mais j'ai l'impression que pour le "citoyen de base", c'est en fait exactement pareil. Parce qu'en ce qui concerne les politiques conomiques et sociales, c'est  dire celles qui impactent directement le "citoyen de base", je ne vois absolument aucune diffrence. La seule diffrence est d'ordre morale, mais le "citoyen de base" il s'en fiche bien pas mal que les homos puissent de marier ou pas.

En revanche, le quinquennat Hollande a une importance relle en terme d'historiographie politique. Mitterrand a amorc le virage libral du PS en 1983. Cette volution a continu, doucement mais srement, jusqu'en 2002. Aprs la dfaite de Jospin en 2002, le PS a compris qu'ils devaient changer de cap. Ils ont mis 10 ans, et 2 quinquennats de l'UMP, pour choisir ce nouveau cap. Ils avaient deux choix (en vrit il y en avait bien plus, mais l'inertie d'un tel parti ne permet pas l'exploration de voies rellement transversales): un retour au socialisme, ou une fuite en avant vers le libralisme. Ce choix a t fait, d'abord en choisissant DSK, puis Hollande, puis dans l'exercice du pouvoir du PS pendant ce quinquennat. Leur fuite en avant vers le libralisme est tel qu'aujourd'hui, le PS double LR par la droite et ne s'en cache pas. D'un point de vue historique, c'est trs important je pense.

----------


## GPPro

Dans le quinquennat de Sarko y'a eu des semblants de concessions pour les employs. L, y'en a pas. En plus de a c'est destruction en rgle du code du travail au programme, EN PLUS de ce qu'ils ont dj vot. Et je ne vois pas ce que viennent faire les annes Mitterrand dans une comparaison Sarko-Hollande, tu fais ton Souviron l  changer de sujet  :;): . Et je passe sur les aspects scuritaires et autres tabassage dans les manifs o ils arrivent aussi  dpasser la droite... Bref, quoi qu'on pense de l'oeuvre de Sarko, le bilan de ce gouvernement sera pire (ok, pas du point de vue de la dette, mais a y'a qu' Merkel et compagnie que a fait plaisir).

----------


## r0d

> tu fais ton Souviron l


Alors a, c'est bas. C'est mesquin. C'est fourbe et c'est violent. a fait mal  mon go d'idaliste humaniste. N'as-tu donc pas de cur? Es-tu donc cette brute insensible que seule notre poque peut produire?
Voil, maintenant je pleure... je pleure la fin d'un mythe. Tout esprance est vaine, le concept mme d'espoir vient de s'crouler sur moi.  ::cry:: 
 ::aie:: 

Bon, c'est vendredi, j'espre que vous me pardonnerez mes errances lyriques.  :;): 

Plus srieusement, je n'essayais pas de changer de sujet. Je disais juste que la politique mene par Hollande n'tait pas diffrente de celle mene par Sarkozy, mais qu'en revanche ce quinquennat est un marqueur important dans l'histoire politique du pays. J'ai tent une sorte de "aufhebung".




> Et je passe sur les aspects scuritaires et autres tabassage dans les manifs o ils arrivent aussi  dpasser la droite... Bref, quoi qu'on pense de l'oeuvre de Sarko, le bilan de ce gouvernement sera pire (ok, pas du point de vue de la dette, mais a y'a qu' Merkel et compagnie que a fait plaisir).


Mouais... encore une fois, je ne vis plus en France depuis longtemps, donc je dis certainement des neries.
Mais il se trouve que j'tais trs impliqu politiquement en France au dbut du quinquennat Sarkozy, et la violence policire, je peux t'en causer si tu veux. Et je ne suis pourtant pas du genre  aller en premire ligne.
"Les asprits du rel sestompent dans les brumes du souvenir", pensait le chasseur bouchonnais, perdu dans la contemplation d'une tte de raton-laveur empaill ornant le mur du hangar  vlo.

----------


## GPPro

Vous auriez d filmer alors  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

> mais qu'en revanche ce quinquennat est un marqueur important dans l'histoire politique du pays.


Et surtout que maintenant les Franais ont perdu espoir en constatant que voter  gauche ou  droite a revient au mme

----------


## souviron34

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Quen pensez-vous ?


J'vais pas faire mon vieux con, mais sur ce forum j'ai rgulirement soulev la tendance maladive (_depuis la fin des annes 90_)  la dification des "nouveaux trucs",  la faiblesse des choses "qu'on doit mettre  jour tous les X mois" et la rfrence  toutes ces "nouvelles mthodologies" etc.. (_alors que si on faisait a pour un systme de pilotage d'avion, a se saurait vite_) ou des "nouveaux produits", ainsi que sur l'absurdit croissante de n'utiliser que des "frameworks", scripts, et autres IDE... et la "dinosaurisation" des "anciens", et de leurs mthodes et formations et utilisations, qui n'taient peut-tre pas si folles ni obsoltes que a...  ::roll:: 


Ughhh !! Le Vieux Con a parl !!   ::mouarf:: 


Quant  mon "apostrophe" par _GPPro_  :;): , je vous rfrerais  toutes les discussions de cette sous-partie du forum depuis la campagne de 2007... Encore peut-tre le vieux con qui parlait, mais l'vocation par _zecreator_ de la naivet n'est pas qu'une vocation...  :;):

----------


## nchal

> J'ai tent une sorte de "aufhebung".


Dur... Avec ma petite culture, j'ai voulu regarder sur Wikipedia ce qu'tait un "aufhebung" :




> processus de dpassement d'une contradiction dialectique o les lments opposs sont  la fois affirms et limins et ainsi maintenus, non hypostasis, dans une synthse conciliatrice.


  ::aie:: 

Vous pouvez descendre d'tage les potes svp ? J'aimerais suivre un peu, c'est vachement intressant ^^

----------


## RPGamer

> Tient, un Suisse  
> 
> Depuis que je suis n (il y a 42 ans), on m'a toujours dit que le suisse tait un banquier (genre, petit vieux  lunettes style 19me sicle), qui parle lentement qu'on croirait qu'il dort, qui reste discret pour ne pas dvoiler ses secrets, mais qui en dit suffisamment pour que l'on est pas trop de question  lui poser. En gros, la Suisse c'est pas un pays, c'est une grosse tirelire avec des gens qui vivent dedans.
> 
> Bon, je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, j'ai jamais mis les pieds en Suisse. Mais comme on dit : Les lgendes ont toujours une part de vrit.
> 
> Comme tu dis, chaque pays  ses dfauts. Nous, on a Hollande...


Ca n'a rien de comparable. La banque est une activit prive comme l'industrie automobile ou la pharma, il me semble que Hollande a t lu par les franais pour une activit de Prsident d'Etat.

----------


## Marco46

> J'vais pas faire mon vieux con, mais sur ce forum j'ai rgulirement soulev la tendance maladive (_depuis la fin des annes 90_)  la dification des "nouveaux trucs",  la faiblesse des choses "qu'on doit mettre  jour tous les X mois" et la rfrence  toutes ces "nouvelles mthodologies" etc.. (_alors que si on faisait a pour un systme de pilotage d'avion, a se saurait vite_) ou des "nouveaux produits", ainsi que sur l'absurdit croissante de n'utiliser que des "frameworks", scripts, et autres IDE... et la "dinosaurisation" des "anciens", et de leurs mthodes et formations et utilisations, qui n'taient peut-tre pas si folles ni obsoltes que a...


Je rve o tu es entrain de nous expliquer que si ce scandale clate c'est  cause failles de scurit logicielles ?

----------


## Marco46

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Que quand on dtient des documents confidentiels on les chiffre. Ces gens sont des imbciles, ni plus ni moins.

----------


## souviron34

> Je rve o tu es entrain de nous expliquer que si ce scandale clate c'est  cause failles de scurit logicielles ?


Ben c'est bien ce qu'ils ont l'air de dire, non ?? 

Qu'ils avaient pas ni la bonne version de Drupal ni la bonne de WebAccess, ni de WordPress....




> ....
> Pour en venir aux vulnrabilits, il faut noter, comme cela a dj t voqu, que Mossack Fonseca utilisait une version de Microsoft Outlook Web Access datant de 2009 pour accder  ses emails non chiffrs. Mais en plus de cela, daprs Forbes, lentreprise utilisait une version de WordPress vieille de trois mois pour son site principal, alors que celle-ci contient des vulnrabilits bien connues. Plus grave encore, le portail utilis par les clients du cabinet pour accder aux donnes sensibles excutait une version de Drupal vieille de prs de trois ans (Drupal 7.23). Depuis la sortie de cette version, il y a eu une vingtaine de mises  jour qui ont t publies. Certaines taient relatives  des vulnrabilits trs critiques qui auraient pu tre exploites pour provoquer la fuite de donnes.
> ....



Donc je n'invente rien, et ne commente rien de plus que ceci....  ::P:

----------


## GPPro



----------


## Sodium

Tout cela me conforte surtout dans l'ide que les CMS de manire gnrale sont une belle saloprie.

Sur un dev perso, on n'a pas pour priorit de rendre le systme modulable et ouvert  des plugins/modules tiers. Cela limite dj grandement les risques de failles. Si failles il y a ensuite, encore faut-il que des hackers perdent du temps  les chercher plutt que d'investir leurs ressources sur des CMS utiliss sur des milliers/millions de site.

Sur un CMS, en suivant scrupuleusement les bonnes pratiques et en n'installant que des composants activement maintenus, tout peut bien se passer. 

Sauf qu'il arrive toujours un moment o l'on se retrouve oblig de modifier un fichier du Core parce qu'il n'y a pas moyen de faire autrement (combien de fois notamment n'ai-je pas signal un bug de Prestashop avec son fix pour que l'on me rponde "ah, ben a sera corrig dans la mise  jour du trimestre prochain"). Il arrive toujours un moment o un client  besoin d'une fonctionnalit qui prendrait une semaine dvelopper, moment o l'on se dit que juste pour cette fois, on va installer ce module  30 dont on n'est pas trop sr de la qualit du code. Et c'est la que le festival de la galre s'installe. Chaque mise  jour mineure devient une preuve qui risque d'introduire des bugs difficiles  dceler mais critiques dans le fonctionnement du site. 

Puis un jour, invitablement, arrive une mise  jour majeure totalement incompatible avec le thme graphique ou des modules essentiels. Dans ce cas, que fait-on ? On prend son courage  deux mains et l'on passe des jours  travailler gratuitement afin de corriger les incompatibilits ? O l'on prsente au propritaire du site un devis norme en lui disant "Bon ben voil coco, on t'a vendu un truc il y a trois ans mais aujourd'hui son existence met en pril la scurit de notre serveur, donc soit tu nous payes pour refaire la mme chose sur la dernire version de Drupal/Wordpress/Joomla!, soit tu t'en vas sur ton propre hbergement et il ne faudra pas te plaindre le jour o tes documents privs se baladeront dans la nature tandis qu'OVH coupe ton accs parce que des spam-bots saturent leurs ressources".

----------


## Marco46

> Ben c'est bien ce qu'ils ont l'air de dire, non ?? 
> 
> Qu'ils avaient pas ni la bonne version de Drupal ni la bonne de WebAccess, ni de WordPress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donc je n'invente rien, et ne commente rien de plus que ceci....


Ce qui est hallucinant ce n'est pas que les nouvelles technologies ncessitent de frquentes mise  jour, c'est que des donnes confidentielles ne soient pas chiffres et qui l'infra IT soit outdated. C'est a qui est hallucinant. En gros la socit en question propose un service de confidentialit mais ne rien de rien pour le mettre en oeuvre. La source du piratage elle est l.

----------


## Akiren

> Et surtout que maintenant les Franais ont perdu espoir en constatant que voter  gauche ou  droite a revient au mme


Je vais apporter ma note nave mais, c'tait quand mme visible qu'entre l'UMP et le PS il n'y avait pas une diffrence norme non plus sur ce ct libral... (D'ailleurs je suis d'accord avec le moment o tu rappelles que Mitterrand amorait dj bien ce virage, et qu'au final Hollande est sur la continuit). 

Je fermerais la parenthse de mon ct en disant une petite chose. A mon avis ce qui est problmatique c'est qu'on a tendance a rsumer le panel  3/4 partis. Tout a parce qu'on se dit qu'ils seront les plus  mmes de diriger le pays ou pour utiliser le vote comme un contre pour le premier tour... Mais ils sortent plus ou moins du mme moule de ce qu'on peut en voir (Enfin c'est ce que je ressens dans mes analyses un peu trop rapide sans doute).


Pour retourner  la news en elle mme: Ce ne serait pas dconnant qu'il y ait en effet un problme de scurit dans un CMS qu'ils utilisent mais je rejoint les autres sur le fait qu'il y a un problme dans le systme ... Ils auraient d chiffrer et faire aussi leur taf pour assurer cette exigence de secret.

----------


## Traroth2

> Les rsultats en terme de niveau de vie, taux de chmage, dynamisme conomique et paix sociale sont visibles. On se paie mme le luxe (que certains prfrerai s'viter) daccueillir des dizaines de milliers de frontaliers


Je pense que ce sont justement les frontaliers qui sont la cause de la prosprit. Ils cotisent dans vos caisses et on les prie de rentrer chez eux s'ils n'ont plus de boulot. Et ils bossent pour moins cher...

----------


## GPPro

Je l'avais dj dit par ailleurs, c'est aprs avoir pass un peu plus de 2 ans en Suisse que j'ai VRAIMENT compris ce que ressentaient les maghrbins chez nous...

----------


## Traroth2

> La politique en gnral n'a rien  voir avec la morale GPPro. Les politiques franais nous en font rgulirement la dmonstration. De plus la Suisse, comme la France, ne sont pas des tats communistes. Les socits prives sont souveraines de leurs dcisions.


La politique n'a rien  voir avec la morale ? Tu joues sur les mots. Dans la situation actuelle, c'est clair. Mais c'est justement pour a que tout le monde est mcontent, en fait. Parce que rien n'est pire qu'une politique immorale !

Les entreprises sont "souveraines", carrment ? De mieux en mieux ! Il n'y a pas ce truc qu'on appelle la loi, qu'elles sont supposes respecter ?

----------


## behe

Pour revenir au sujet, un truc qui m'a choqu : Mossack Fonseca utilise des organisation humanitaires pour masquer ses magouilles.




> Comme les banques et les instituts financiers sont aujourdhui tenus dobtenir des informations sur les bnficiaires conomiques finaux, il est devenu difficile pour nous de ne pas divulguer lidentit de ceux de la Faith Foundation. Cest pourquoi nous avons mis en place cette structure dsignant lInternational Red Cross. Comme a, cest plus simple.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je l'avais dj dit par ailleurs, c'est aprs avoir pass un peu plus de 2 ans en Suisse que j'ai VRAIMENT compris ce que ressentaient les maghrbins chez nous...


Pareil. 1 an  Zurich, a m'a suffit...

----------


## Traroth2

> Pour revenir au sujet, un truc qui m'a choqu : Mossack Fonseca utilise des organisation humanitaires pour masquer ses magouilles.


Et a, c'est probablement illgal, mme au Panama...

----------


## behe

> Et a, c'est probablement illgal, mme au Panama...


Et non, c'est  priori lgal au Panama



> Selon la lgislation de Panama, les bnficiaires dune fondation peuvent tre utiliss sans le savoir, indique un employ de MF dans un e-mail interne
> En savoir plus sur http://www.lemonde.fr/panama-papers/...EGYSFpoiYZj.99

----------


## Traroth2

"nous avons t victimes d'un piratage et personne n'en parle"

C'est vrai, c'est terrible, tous ces gens malhonntes, hein ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Traroth2

> Et non, c'est  priori lgal au Panama


L'article du Monde est incroyablement brouillon et incomprhensible. On mlange actionnaire et bnficiaire, fondation et socit. Quel charabia ! Un avocat n'y retrouverait pas ses petits...

----------


## GPPro

[HS]
Je vois que le monde a stopp sa politique vis  vis des utilisateurs d'adblock. Je me demande bien pourquoi  ::mouarf:: 
[/HS]

----------


## zecreator

Ce qui me rend triste, c'est de savoir que des organisations comme GreenPeace sont dans la liste. A qui peut-on encore faire confiance ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ce qui me rend triste, c'est de savoir que des organisations comme GreenPeace sont dans la liste. A qui peut-on encore faire confiance ?


Les sea shepherd ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## goomazio

> Ce qui me rend triste, c'est de savoir que des organisations comme GreenPeace sont dans la liste. A qui peut-on encore faire confiance ?


Je ne veux pas dfendre GreenPeace. De toute faon, comme beaucoup d'ONG, ce n'est pas/plus simplement un nid  Bisounours. Mais hier dans une mission sur le Foot on parlait d'un dirigeant de club qui tait dans la liste et on disait que ce dirigeant avait fait un communiqu disant qu'il n'avait rien  voir avec tout a, qu'il n'avait pas de compte ou quoi que ce soit au Panama...

Les journalistes ont *peut-tre* fait des erreurs...

----------


## Zirak

> Les journalistes ont *peut-tre* fait des erreurs...


Oui cela est *peut-tre* vrai, mais d'un autre ct, je ne connais pas grand monde qui avouerait ouvertement "oui c'est vrai, je fais du blanchiment d'argent", ils vont tous dire qu'ils ne sont au courant de rien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> Les journalistes ont *peut-tre* fait des erreurs...


Ben c'est surtout que figurer dans la liste ne veux pas dire avoir fait quoi que ce soit d'illgal....

C'est juste avoir utilis les services de ce cabinet..


Eventuellement pour faire de "l'optimisation" fiscale lgale, mais peut-tre pas...(_peut-tre juste parce que quand tu es une entit mondiale, mme comme GreenPeace, il peut y avoir intrt  faire affaire avec quelqu'un dont la rputation est connue pour grer efficacement  travers le monde_)

Eventuellement ensuite pour frauder...


Disons qu'en dehors des socits/individus dont on va prouver que les montages financiers sont faits pour frauder, le fait de figurer dans la liste ne prouve rien en soi...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben c'est surtout que figurer dans la liste ne veux pas dire avoir fait quoi que ce soit d'illgal....
> 
> C'est juste avoir utilis les services de ce cabinet..
> 
> 
> Eventuellement pour faire de "l'optimisation" fiscale lgale, mais peut-tre pas...(_peut-tre juste parce que quand tu es une entit mondiale, mme comme GreenPeace, il peut y avoir intrt  faire affaire avec quelqu'un dont la rputation est connue pour grer efficacement  travers le monde_)
> 
> Eventuellement ensuite pour frauder...
> 
> ...


Tout  fait d'accord. En effet, figur dans cette liste signifie juste avoir utilis les services de cette socit cran. Aprs, c'est le pourquoi on a utilis cette socit qui est important, et qui fait de vous une ordure (blanchiment), un malhonnte (vasion fiscale), un opportuniste (optimisation fiscale "lgale").
Donc, pour l'instant ... Wait and See...

----------


## Sodium

> Tout  fait d'accord. En effet, figur dans cette liste signifie juste avoir utilis les services de cette socit cran. Aprs, c'est le pourquoi on a utilis cette socit qui est important, et qui fait de vous une ordure (blanchiment), un malhonnte (vasion fiscale), un opportuniste (optimisation fiscale "lgale").
> Donc, pour l'instant ... Wait and See...


M'est avis que les "services" de la socit en question ont un cot considrable.
Si des ONG passent par eux, c'est donc soit qu'elles ont des choses pas trs net  cacher (comme la plupart des ONG..), soit qu'elles n'utilisent probablement pas au mieux leurs ressources financires.

Notons tout de mme que ce n'est pas parce que les dirigeants d'ONG ont des pratiques frauduleuses que leurs membres ne sont pas sincres dans leurs actions.
Comme au PS, tiens  :;):

----------


## GPPro

Je vois past rop le rapport, au PS les dirigeants les font  visage dcouvert leurs conneries...

----------


## r0d

> Je vois past rop le rapport, au PS les dirigeants les font  visage dcouvert leurs conneries...


Genre Cahuzac?  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> Genre Cahuzac?


Je parlais de leur politique en fait  ::P:

----------


## Sodium

> Je vois past rop le rapport, au PS les dirigeants les font  visage dcouvert leurs conneries...


Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire.
 dcouvert ou pas, ce n'est pas parce que les ttes dirigeantes d'un mouvement, parti, organisation ou autre ont ligne directrice dplorable que les valeurs sources ne sont pas portes au moins en partie par ses membres.
Tiens, la preuve,  droite s'il y en a bien un ou deux comme Alain Jupp qui sont un peu moins pires que les autres, les belles valeurs de salopards de droite sont amplement reprsentes par les membres et militants  ::mrgreen:: 
(au passage sympa le popup norme qui m'accueille  l'entre du site des rpublicains pour me demander de faire don, il est vrai que les multiples procs pour magouilles en tous genres doivent revenir chers)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je parlais de leur politique en fait


Au PS, j'aurais parl de leur*s* politique*s* parce que c'est pas vident de dtacher UNE ligne politique de tout ce fatras !

----------


## Darkzinus

> Au PS, j'aurais parl de leur*s* politique*s* parce que c'est pas vident de dtacher UNE ligne politique de tout ce fatras !


Au contraire, je trouve la ligne trs claire ! A droite toute ! Aprs il y a quelques dissidents mais globalement la lecture est assez facile.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Au contraire, je trouve la ligne trs claire ! A droite toute ! Aprs il y a quelques dissidents mais globalement la lecture est assez facile.


T'as de la chance de t'y retrouver. Entre Aubry, Montebourg, Valls, Macron, Melanchon, Taubira, Plac, Dsir, Cosse, Moscovici, Hamont, Dray, Royale et n'oublions pas le Roi du bal ... Hollande... Pas facile de trouver une ligne politique claire...

----------


## Zirak

> T'as de la chance de t'y retrouver. Entre Aubry, Montebourg, Valls, Macron, Melanchon, Taubira, Plac, Dsir, Cosse, Moscovici, Hamont, Dray, Royale et n'oublions pas le Roi du bal ... Hollande... Pas facile de trouver une ligne politique claire...


Bah dans la liste, il y a des gens qui ne sont pas aux gouvernements (bon soit), mais pour certains, qui ne sont mme pas au PS, c'est donc normal qu'ils aient une ligne politique "diffrente" non ?

C'est exactement pareil  droite, si tu regarde les programmes / promesses de Fillon / Jupp / Sarkozy, on ne peut pas dire que cela soit du 100% copie conforme, et la, on ne parle que chez les LR, si en prend en compte les autres partis de droite, genre la Boutin, ou le FN, ou autres, on ne peut pas dire qu'ils soient tous sur la mme longueur d'onde.

----------


## r0d

Je le rappelle au cas o (pas tout le monde ne le sait): Macron n'a jamais t au PS.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bah dans la liste, il y a des gens qui ne sont pas aux gouvernements (bon soit), mais pour certains, qui ne sont mme pas au PS, c'est donc normal qu'ils aient une ligne politique "diffrente" non ?
> 
> C'est exactement pareil  droite, si tu regarde les programmes / promesses de Fillon / Jupp / Sarkozy, on ne peut pas dire que cela soit du 100% copie conforme, et la, on ne parle que chez les LR, si en prend en compte les autres partis de droite, genre la Boutin, ou le FN, ou autres, on ne peut pas dire qu'ils soient tous sur la mme longueur d'onde.


Si tu parles de Cosse, Plac, ils reprsentent pour moi, le PS, dans la mesure o ils se rallient systmatiquement au PS pour mendier quelques lus. Quant  Mlanchon c'est un ancien du PS, du et revanchard, mais ses ides sont ps-compatibles, c'est juste la forme qui change.

Pour la droite, je trouve qu'il y a plus de cohrence entre Jupp, Fillon, Sarkozy, Cop, etc. Les diffrences sont plus minimes et surtout moins clivantes, ce qui n'empche pas de belles confrontations, mais le gagnant des primaires  droite aura moins de mal  exercer le pouvoir que le vainqueur du PS (je ne parle pas de gauche pour le PS). Le FN et le Modem sont clairement diffrents de LR,  mon sens.

----------


## Marco46

> Le FN et le Modem sont clairement diffrents de LR,  mon sens.


Sur quels points prcisment ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Sur quels points prcisment ?


Pour parler du Modem, un programme conomique ax sur les PME/TPE, un dsintrt marqu pour le dbat sur l'identit nationale (t'as des papiers, t'es franais, on peut passer  autre chose maintenant ?), une vision socitale largement plus  gauche que LR (PMA, vote des trangers aux lections locales, etc...), l'UE. Niveau chmage, le parti dfend le droit  un chmage rechargeable c'est  dire que si tu dmissionnes t'es au chmage et pas au RSA. Plus pas mal d'autres choses en fait.

----------


## GPPro

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas mettre le modem dans le mme sac que les autres : ils ont un programme construit. Aprs on est d'accord avec leurs ides, ou pas, mais au moins leur programme est bas sur une vision claire et prcise de la socit qu'ils veulent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sur quels points prcisment ?


A peu prs tout, je dirais... 
Le modem, Manus Dei a rpondu, quant au FN, c'est clairement un parti populiste, nationaliste et anti-europen, avec des relents nausabonds xnophobes, racistes et antismites. 
J'ai du mal  comprendre comment on peut poser la question...

----------


## Bousk

Pas de panique, beaucoup sont en fait des gentils qui rgularisent leur situation (z'ont juste du oublier que c'tait pas trs lgal et finalement s'en rendent compte  peine maintenant  ::roll::  )
http://www.20minutes.fr/economie/182...regularisation

----------


## MABROUKI

> Darkzinus
> Au contraire, je trouve la ligne trs claire ! A droite toute ! Aprs il y a quelques dissidents mais globalement la lecture est assez facile.


Ce sont en fait ce que G.Schumpeter appelle la troupe des "recalcitrant" et autres "intriguants" de son propre parti...
Un recalcitrant est une personne membre d'un organisme qui refuse d'obeir aux regles communes pour diverse raisons !!!
Extrait de G.Schumpeter sur ce que doit etre la personnalite d'un chef de gvt ou premier ministre :
"... ,il se haussera jusqu' la mission de pilote de l'opinion publique,
de chef national _dgag dans une certaine mesure de l'opinion plus troite de son
parti._ Il est  peine besoin de dire combien un tel achvement est minemment
personnel et _combien peut tre grande la puissance d'un tel point d'appui situ en
dehors  la fois du parti et du Parlement_. _Un tel conducteur hors srie est muni d'un
fouet dont les claquements peuvent mettre en fuite ses partisans rcalcitrants ou
intrigants_, mais dont la mche peut *cruellement couper la main qui le manie maladroitement*."
Il faut en conclure, au vu du nombre de recalcitrants, que "le fouet" du 1er ministre socialiste ou bien n'est pas un vrai fouet ou il est mal manie ,auquel cas,le meme prime minister risque de voir sa main coupee ,comme le dit si bien G.Schumpeter.... 
"

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Panama Papers : les journalistes de l'ICIJ ont mis  la disposition du public une base de donnes* 
*contenant des documents issus de cette enqute * 

Depuis le dbut du mois davril, une enqute coordonne par le Consortium international des journalistes dinvestigation (International Consortium of Investigative Journalists, ICIJ), qui distribue des documents du Panama (Panama Papers)  une centaine de rdactions dans 76 pays, met progressivement en lumire un scandale de fraude fiscale lie  des socits offshore situes au Panama. Au total, plus de 11,5 millions de fichiers en provenance des archives du cabinet panamen Mossack Fonseca, spcialiste de la domiciliation de socits offshore, sur une priode situe entre 1977 et 2015, donnent des informations sur plus de 214 000 socits offshore ainsi que les noms des actionnaires de ces socits parmi lesquels figurent des politiciens, des milliardaires, des sportifs de haut niveau ou des clbrits.

Suite aux diffrentes rvlations relatives  Panama Papers, les journalistes dee lICIJ ont dcid de mettre en ligne la premire salve des documents relatifs  laffaire des Panama Papers.  Lorsque les donnes seront publies, les utilisateurs seront en mesure de naviguer sur les donnes et de visualiser les rseaux autour de milliers dentits offshore, parmi lesquelles, lorsquils seront disponibles, les enregistrements internationaux de Mossack Fonseca sur les vritables propritaires de lentreprise. La base de donnes interactive va galement contenir des informations sur plus de 100 000 autres entreprises qui font partie de lenqute de 2013 ICIJ Offshore Leaks . 


Ils prviennent toutefois que  bien que la base de donnes ouvre un monde qui n'a jamais t rvl  une telle chelle, l'application ne sera pas un "vidage de donnes" des documents originaux : il sagira dune version des informations basiques entreprises. ICIJ ne publiera pas les donnes personnelles en masse ; la base de donnes ne comprend pas les dossiers des comptes bancaires et des transactions financires, des courriels et autres correspondances, les passeports et les numros de tlphone. Les informations slectionnes et limites sont en cours de publication dans l'intrt public . LICIJ entend donc protger la vie prive des personnes touches par les rvlations.

Il faut rappeler quune multitude de personnalits de premier plan sont concernes par ces rvlations. Les premiers lments dvoils le 3 avril ont dsign Sergue Roldouguine, proche du prsident russe Vladimir Poutine tout comme la famille de Bachar el-Assad, mais aussi l'Islandais Sigmundur Dav Gunnlaugsson qui a prfr dmissionner. Nawaz Sharif, Premier ministre du Pakistan est galement concern, ainsi que Salmane ben Abdelaziz Al Saoud, les enfants d'Ilham Aliyev, prsident dAzerbadjan, le prsident argentin Mauricio Macri, le prsident ukrainien Petro Porochenko, l'ancien Premier ministre du gouvernement irakien Ayad Allawi, l'ancien chef du gouvernement ukrainien Pavlo Lazarenko. 

Il faut noter que la personne derrire cette alerte a souhait sexprimer tout en conservant son anonymat. John Doe (X en franais) est sorti de son silence le temps dune prose quil a intitule  la rvolution sera numrique .  Les ingalits de revenus sont lun des problmes les plus marquants de notre re. Il nous affecte tous, de par le monde. Le dbat sur sa soudaine acclration fait rage depuis des annes, avec des politiciens, des acadmiciens et des activistes qui semblent incapables de lendiguer nonobstant les innombrables dbats, les analyses statistiques, quelques maigres protestations et des documentaires  loccasion. Cependant, des questions demeurent : pourquoi ? Et pourquoi maintenant ?  , a-t-il commenc. Selon lui, cette enqute y rpond en mettant en lumire  une corruption massive et gnralise  et  ce nest pas une concidence que ces rponses proviennent dun cabinet davocats .

Il y exprime galement son regret de voir le sort rserv aux lanceurs dalertes ou encore lincapacit des grandes organisations dmocratiques  garantir une quit entre les citoyens sur le plan financier.  Lvasion fiscale ne peut pas tre endigue tant que les lus auront besoin de largent de certaines lites qui sont celles qui ont le plus intrt  viter les taxes , a-t-il prcis.

 Les historiens pourront facilement raconter comment les questions relatives  la fiscalit et aux dsquilibres du pouvoir ont conduit  des rvolutions dans les sicles passs. Ensuite, la puissance militaire tait ncessaire pour subjuguer les peuples, alors que maintenant, restreindre l'accs  l'information est tout aussi efficace ou plus, puisque l'acte est souvent invisible. Pourtant, nous vivons dans un temps de bon march, avec le stockage numrique illimit et des connexions Internet rapides qui transcendent les frontires nationales. Il ne faut pas beaucoup pour relier les points : du dbut  la fin, la cration dune distribution mondiale des mdias, la prochaine rvolution sera numrise ,a-t-il conclu. 

 ::fleche::  consulter la base de donnes (ICIJ)

Source : ICIJ (annonce de la disponibilit de la base de donnes), ICIJ (prose du lanceur d'alerte)

----------


## RPGamer

> Je pense que ce sont justement les frontaliers qui sont la cause de la prosprit. Ils cotisent dans vos caisses et on les prie de rentrer chez eux s'ils n'ont plus de boulot. Et ils bossent pour moins cher...


Ils profitent surtout d'un systme qui leur permet des salaires gnreux en Suisse tout en bnficiant d'un pouvoir d'achat plus important dans leur pays ( cause de la diffrence de niveau de vie).




> Je l'avais dj dit par ailleurs, c'est aprs avoir pass un peu plus de 2 ans en Suisse que j'ai VRAIMENT compris ce que ressentaient les maghrbins chez nous...


La plupart des travailleurs trangers en Suisse sont frontaliers et font donc le trajet tous les jours, ce qui n'a rien  voir avec la situation des maghrbins qui habitent en France et qui sont pour certains franais. De plus les pays du Maghreb ont t coloniss par la France, ce qui rend le rapport entre ces deux pays trs particulier.




> Pareil. 1 an  Zurich, a m'a suffit...


Zurich s'en remettra  :;):  C'est du reste une ville trs cosmopolite.

----------


## GPPro

C'est HS mais j'ai bien dit 2 ans passs en Suisse, pas 2 ans  faire le frontalier...

----------


## RPGamer

La finalit reste la mme : augmenter significativement son salaire.

Concernant les dmocraties, un excellent doc sur le sujet :

----------


## GPPro

Nous ne sommes pas tous levs dans le culte du pognon...

----------


## RPGamer

Vous faites exception  la rgle des expat dans ce cas, je vous en flicite  ::):

----------


## Coriolan

*Panama Papers : un informaticien suspect d'tre  l'origine de la fuite*
*Il a t plac en dtention provisoire par le parquet suisse*

Mossack Fonseca, le cabinet au cur du scandale des  Panama Papers  suspecte un informaticien de son antenne genevoise dtre impliqu dans le vol de donnes informatiques. Plac en dtention provisoire par le parquet, ce dernier a perquisitionn les locaux genevois de Mossack Fonseca et a saisi le matriel informatique du suspect. Les enquteurs cherchent  savoir si linformaticien a bel et bien vol les donnes confidentielles de son employeur. Il a t prvenu de  soustraction de donnes , d' accs indu  un systme informatique  et d' abus de confiance , selon le quotidien suisse Le Temps.

Depuis le dbut du mois davril, le Consortium international des journalistes dinvestigation (ICIJ) a men une enqute coordonne dont le rsultat a t la publication des Panama Papers, qui dsignent la fuite de plus de 11,5 millions de documents confidentiels issus du cabinet d'avocats panamen Mossack Fonseca, dtaillant des informations sur plus de 214 000 socits offshore ainsi que les noms des actionnaires de ces socits. Les documents fournis par un lanceur d'alerte anonyme et non rmunr remontent aux annes 1970 et vont jusqu' fin 2015, reprsentant un total de 2,6 traoctets de donnes.

Aprs le scandale, beaucoup se sont demand comment le lanceur dalerte qui a communiqu ces donnes  lICIJ a pu mettre la main sur ces documents. Pour Ramon Fonseca, lun des fondateurs du cabinet davocats, la piste dune fuite orchestre par un employ interne de Mossack Fonseca est  carter, il sagit selon lui dun piratage. Dautant plus que Forbes a identifi des installations obsoltes et vulnrables de WordPress et Drupal qui pourraient avoir aid les attaquants dans lextraction des donnes.

Mossack Fonseca semble revenir aujourd'hui sur la piste de fuite de donnes. Le cabinet avait port plainte avant larrestation de linformaticien  Genve.  Ce que nous savons, cest que des donnes ont t soustraites depuis son ordinateur  Genve et que cet informaticien disposait de tous les droits daccs , explique  Le Temps un avocat de Mossack Fonseca.  Cest sur cette base que nous avons dpos plainte pour soustraction de donnes et violation du secret du mtier davocat. Des investigations trs pousses sont menes par la police genevoise pour analyser les traces informatiques et faire toute la lumire sur ce vol de donnes.  Les deux avocats de linformaticien soulignent eux que leur client  conteste l'ensemble des faits qui lui sont reprochs . 

Les Panama Papers ont rvl ces socits extraterritoriales  dites offshore  que la firme Mossack Fonseca a aid  crer, ou avec qui ses clients ont t en contact. Si dans la lgislation de la plupart des pays, les socits offshore ne sont pas illgales en elles-mmes, c'est leur usage comme socits-crans dans l'vasion fiscale ou le blanchiment d'argent qui l'est. La source anonyme de cette fuite a prcis quil ne travaillait pour aucun tat ou service de renseignement.  Jai dcid de dmasquer Mossack Fonseca parce que je pense que ses fondateurs, ses employs et ses clients doivent rpondre de leur rle dans ces crimes , crit-il.

Source : Le Temps

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Panama Papers :  nous avons t victimes d'un piratage et personne n'en parle , le cabinet Mossack Fonseca dnonce une attaque de son serveur mail
 ::fleche::  Panama Papers : des versions vulnrables de WordPress et Drupal auraient-elles contribu  la plus grande fuite de donnes de l'histoire ?

----------


## Traroth2

Donc cet informaticien sera la seule personne  souffrir de ces rvlations. Il est plus que temps de ressortir la guillotine...

----------


## nchal

J'espre que la protection des lanceurs d'alertes va tre mise en place, sinon le mec va se faire dchiqueter :S

----------


## Invit

> J'espre que la protection des lanceurs d'alertes va tre mise en place, sinon le mec va se faire dchiqueter :S


J'ai comme l'impression que c'est prcisment la raison pour laquelle la protection des lanceurs d'alertes ne va pas tre mise en place.

----------


## abriotde

Il est probablement victime d'un piratage. Il n'a servi que de passerelle. Mais s'il y a faute pour ngligence, s'est alors l'entreprise qui est responsable d'avoir laiss des logiciels non mis a jour alors qu'elle hberge des donnes critiques.

Aujourd'hui beaucoup de systme sont pntr par des robots et parfois il suffit d'une analyse manuelle pour savoir comment exploiter au mieux les donnes.

----------


## Narann

"Un mec a pris toute la coke que je cachait dans mon appart et l'a montre aux vilains journalistes qui ont rvl au grand jour que je suis un sale dealer.

Mais heureusement, le mec en question va aller en prison. Il y a quand mme une justice."

Faut il sinquiter de la monte des violences ou de ltablissement de ce qui les engendres?...

----------


## TiranusKBX

Il semble que Mossak Fonceca n'a pas compris l'utilit de faire profil bas, avec ce procs ils vont faire durer leur exposition ngative et perdre de plus en plus de client  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

Les mdias ont fait tout un foin avec les Panama Papers alors que quasiment tout est lgal, c'est juste de l'optimisation fiscal.

Des paradis fiscaux (ou systme proche) il y en a des tas et notamment :
- Delaware (USA)
- Luxembourg
- Irlande

Je prfrai voir qui magouille en passant par le Delaware.

----------


## Invit

> Les mdias ont fait tout un foin avec les Panama Papers alors que quasiment tout est lgal, c'est juste de l'optimisation fiscal.


Quasiment tout est lgal... et puis quelques broutilles, m'enfin.

----------


## Traroth2

Mais le fait que a soit (souvent) lgal est justement ce qu'il y a de plus scandaleux !

D'o est-ce que tu tiens que ce qui est lgal est ncessairement bien ?

----------


## Zirak

Je me demande surtout comment vous pouvez conclure que tout tait quasiment lgal, puisque seulement une infime partie des documents  t mis  disposition par l'ICIJ pour l'instant ?

Quand les 2,6 Tera de donnes auront t dvoiles et tudies, on pourra dire ce qu'il en est.  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc cet informaticien sera la seule personne  souffrir de ces rvlations. Il est plus que temps de ressortir la guillotine...


Enfin la premire parole sense depuis que je suis sur ce forum

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais le fait que a soit (souvent) lgal est justement ce qu'il y a de plus scandaleux !
> 
> D'o est-ce que tu tiens que ce qui est lgal est ncessairement bien ?


Tout ce qui est lgal n'est pas forcment bien.
Tout ce qui est illgal n'est pas forcment mal.

Si j'ai bien compris comment a fonctionne :
Ce n'est pas normal qu'une multi national puisse choisir dans quel pays elle va payer ses impts.
Je crois que les grandes entreprises comme Google, paie leur impts en Irlande.

Les entreprises devraient payer des impts dans tous les pays dans lesquelles elles sont implantes.
Microsoft, Apple, Google, etc, devraient payer plus dimpts.

Aprs le truc pas trs lgal c'est qu'une personne prive utilise des entreprises vitrines pour masquer ses biens.

Les riches et les grosses entreprises savent comment bricoler pour ne pas payer dimpts.
Alors que le peuple est submerg par les impts.
On taxe les mauvaises personnes.

==========
L o les mdias m'nervent c'est qu'ils ont choisi n'importe quoi pour illustrer cette affaire.
Par exemple on peut trouver la photo de Vladimir Putin et de Bashar al-Assad alors qu'ils n'ont rien a voir avec les Panama Papers :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._Panama_Papers

C'est n'importe quoi de ramener des histoires de politiques l au milieu.

----------


## Marco46

> Les mdias ont fait tout un foin avec les Panama Papers alors que quasiment tout est lgal, c'est juste de l'optimisation fiscal.
> 
> Des paradis fiscaux (ou systme proche) il y en a des tas et notamment :
> - Delaware (USA)
> - Luxembourg
> - Irlande


Euh lol ? 

Le principe mme de l'utilisation de socits crans (c'est ce que fournit Mossack Fonseca) c'est de se soustraire au fisc ce qui est par dfinition illgal.

Je te le redis diffremment, la raison d'tre des socits crans c'est de ne pas payer les impts que tu dois  l'tat ce qui est mcaniquement illgal.




> Je prfrai voir qui magouille en passant par le Delaware.


Essentiellement des amricains.

----------


## Saverok

> Les mdias ont fait tout un foin avec les Panama Papers alors que quasiment tout est lgal, c'est juste de l'optimisation fiscal.


C'est lgal  condition que tu sois en mesure de justifier l'origine des fonds.
Merde alors, tous les dessous de tables que je verse directement sur mon compte offshore ne sont pas justifiable auprs du fisc... ::aie:: 
Merde alors, tous les bnfices que je fais en france que je verse directement sur mon compte offshore ne sont pas dclars auprs du fisc... ::aie:: 

De mme, c'est lgal uniquement si le grant de la socit offshore est rel et non fictif
Bref, les hommes de pailles qui sont administrateurs de plusieurs milliers de socits offshore, c'est pas trs lgal a...

Les panama papers, ce n'est pas de l'optimisation fiscale car l'origine des fonds n'est pas justifie et les propritaires des comptes ne sont pas les rels bnficiaires.

L'optimisation fiscale qui est faite en Europe n'a rien  voir car l'origine des fonds est connue et les propritaires des comptes le sont galement.
Loptimisation consiste  dclarer des revenus dans un pays avantageux fiscalement alors qu'ils ont t raliss dans un autre Etat en jouant sur les traits de libre change ou la situation gographique des serveurs informatique ou sur des prestations internes (socit A qui sous-traite  la maison mre B qui se situe dans le paradis fiscal ==> A ne fait pas de bnfice car tout est refactur  B).

----------


## LSMetag

Elle est bte cette socit. Par cette plainte, elle vient indirectement confirmer que les fichiers sont authentiques ^^. Elle aurait d faire profil bas.

J'espre que la peine de la personne sera minime. Ce qu'il a fait est illgal, pour dnoncer de l'illgal. Aux yeux de la loi il doit tre condamn, mais tant donn le contenu et les motivations de la "trahison du secret et vol de documents", je pense qu'on doit lui donner le minimum possible prvu par la loi (par exemple du sursis).

J'espre que la bote sera juge avant ce monsieur, s'il est vraiment l'auteur. Sinon ce serait un comble ! Tout dpend quelle justice la jugera (celles du monde entier je crois ^^). Car pour LuxLeak, c'est jug au Luxembourg, dans un procs  charge.

----------


## LSMetag

> "Un mec a pris toute la coke que je cachait dans mon appart et l'a montre aux vilains journalistes qui ont rvl au grand jour que je suis un sale dealer.
> 
> Mais heureusement, le mec en question va aller en prison. Il y a quand mme une justice."
> 
> Faut il sinquiter de la monte des violences ou de ltablissement de ce qui les engendres?...


C'est ce qu'il faudrait envoyer aux tribunaux !

----------


## Carhiboux

Donc la justice Suisse prfre enqueter sur l'origine des fuites que sur les fuites elles mme...

Pour ma part, et bien que j'admette que le lanceur d'alerte ait surement enfreint des lois en le faisant, il mriterait une rcompense, et non une punition!

----------


## fredinkan

> Donc la justice Suisse prfre enqueter sur l'origine des fuites que sur les fuites elles mme...


Car le vol de donnes est relativement grave chez nous.
Accessoirement, comme dit plus haut, il y a trs peu de manoeuvres illgales. De plus, ce sont deux instances diffrents qui enqutent, vu que les cas sont justement diffrents...

----------


## Saverok

> Donc la justice Suisse prfre enqueter sur l'origine des fuites que sur les fuites elles mme...


Pourquoi choisir ?  ::weird:: 
La justice enqute sur les 2 sujets au travers d'quipes distinctes

----------


## souviron34

D'ailleurs, quand mme, a me pose quelques questions, ce genre de trucs, ....

Comment distingue-t-on un "_lanceur d'alertes_" lgitime d'un gars qui viole purement l'obligation de confidentialit qu'il a sign en mme temps que son contrat de travail ??

C'est une vraie question....  

Car il y a quand mme un certain nombre de boulots o on signe une clause de confidentialit... (_sans parler des clauses de non-concurrence_).  Je me dis que au fur et  mesure de ces histoires, a va aboutir  l'effet contraire : les vraies choses confidentielles vont tre de plus en plus confidentielles, accessibles  un cercle de plus en plus restreint de personnes, puisque mme des gens ayant sign des clauses de confidentialit s'empressent, ds qu'elles pensent que c'est dans "_l'intrt du public_" ou "_contraire  leurs opinions_" de les violer pour rendre les choses les plus publiques possible... La signature de la clause ne vaut donc plus grand'chose...

A mon avis on va renforcer le secret sur tous les sujets....

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Invit

> Comment distingue-t-on un "_lanceur d'alertes_" lgitime d'un gars qui viole purement l'obligation de confidentialit qu'il a sign en mme temps que son contrat de travail ??


Pour moi, la clause de confidentialit ne tient plus  partir du moment o il y a activits illgales. Aprs, d'autres questions se posent, par exemple, s'il faut justifier d'avoir signal  la hirarchie interne avant d'avertir les autorits (je ne sais pas si c'est dj prvu par la loi). D'autre part, s'il faut justifier de ce que les autorits ont t averties dans un dlai raisonnable avant que les donnes ne soient bruites (je pense que ce n'est certainement pas prvu par la loi).
 mon avis, il faudrait que le deuxime cas soit prvu dans la loi parce qu'il me semble trop facile d'touffer ce genre d'affaires en passant par les voies lgales. Ce n'est pas normal.

----------


## Carhiboux

> Car le vol de donnes est relativement grave chez nous.
> Accessoirement, comme dit plus haut, il y a trs peu de manoeuvres illgales. De plus, ce sont deux instances diffrents qui enqutent, vu que les cas sont justement diffrents...


Ha, j'ignorais qu'il y avait une autre enqute sur le fond du sujet. Je retire mes propos alors. 

Mais est-ce que la plainte sur le fond  des chances d'aboutir ou bien est-ce que ce genre d'affaires est plutot trait dans l'ombre,  l'image de ce qui s'est fait pour le LuxLeak o les lanceurs d'alertes ont t condamns mais que l'un des principaux protagonistes occupe une fonction de tout premier plan au niveau europen et n'a jamais t inquit?

Il y a un statut de lanceur d'alerte en Suisse?

----------


## Narann

> Comment distingue-t-on un "_lanceur d'alertes_" lgitime d'un gars qui viole purement l'obligation de confidentialit qu'il a sign en mme temps que son contrat de travail ??


Et bien c'est trs trs simple en fait: Si les informations en questions montre que l'entreprise fait des choses illgales c'est du lanage d'alerte.

Et c'est l'inverse qu'ils veulent faire: Que quand une entreprise fait des choses totalement illgales (vendre des mdocs dont les papiers internes rvle qu'ils sont trs dangereux, organiser la fraude fiscale) on ne puisse pas le rvler sans finir en prison.

----------


## goomazio

> Et c'est l'inverse qu'ils veulent faire: Que quand une entreprise fait des choses totalement illgales (vendre des mdocs dont les papiers internes rvle qu'ils sont trs dangereux, organiser la fraude fiscale) on ne puisse pas le rvler sans finir en prison.


Ou d'viter au maximum les calomnies injustifies. 




> Si les informations en questions  montre que l'entreprise fait des choses illgales c'est du lanage  d'alerte.


Illgales ou immorales, injustes. La loi ne remplit pas compltement son rle.


Pour que a devienne du "lancement d'alerte" il faut que les gens au pouvoir soient en accord avec le lanceur... "Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui y croient". Si on croit tous que Dieu existe, a passe, mais si t'es seul  dire "c'est injuste ce que vous faites"... Autrement dit, ils font ce qu'ils veulent.


C'est comme le troll : qui apporte des preuves scientifiques  ce qu'il avance ? Personne, c'est toujours un avis personnel. Pourtant, certains sont des trolls et d'autres non. (mme ceux qui semblent saboter une discussion en exprs sont peut tre sincres... pourtant, les gens dcident de penser, encore sans preuve scientifique, que ce sont des trolls)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et bien c'est trs trs simple en fait: Si les informations en questions montre que l'entreprise fait des choses illgales c'est du lanage d'alerte.
> 
> Et c'est l'inverse qu'ils veulent faire: Que quand une entreprise fait des choses totalement illgales (vendre des mdocs dont les papiers internes rvle qu'ils sont trs dangereux, organiser la fraude fiscale) on ne puisse pas le rvler sans finir en prison.


Les institutions ont toujours t plus sensibles aux influences des lobbys, surtout quand les frontires sont poreuses, c'est--dire quand il est possible voir usuel de passer du public au priv et vice-versa.
C'est encore pire dans le cas d'une institution ne rpondant pas, directement ou indirectement, aux critres dmocratiques, par exemple dont les membres ne sont pas lus ou pas reprsentatifs.

----------


## ManusDei

> Les institutions ont toujours t plus sensibles aux influences des lobbys


Plus sensibles que ?

----------


## ddoumeche

Qu'aux influences du public

----------


## Saverok

> Illgales ou immorales, injustes. La loi ne remplit pas compltement son rle.


Ces 3 notions ne s'incluent pas entre elles.
La loi n'a pas vocation  tre morale ou juste.
Elle offre un cadre lgal garantie par l'Etat afin de garantir le respects des droits et l'intgrit des personnes, des biens et de l'intrt gnral / public / Etat.

La morale est affaire de chacun.
Ce qui est moral pour l'un peut ne pas l'tre pour l'autre (on l'a bien vu avec le dbat sur le mariage pour tous).

La justice est l'application de la loi au cas par cas.
Reconnaissance ou non de circonstance exceptionnelle.
Reconnaissance ou non de facteur aggravant.
Etc
Bref, tant qu'on l'on est pas pass devant un juge...

----------


## goomazio

> Ces 3 notions ne s'incluent pas entre elles.
> La loi n'a pas vocation  tre morale ou juste.


D'accord pour immoral parce que ce n'est pas parce que c'est immoral que c'est injuste. Mais Narann parlait de lgalit, alors que je pense qu'il faut parler de justice au sens large.

Un lanceur d'alerte ne dnonce pas uniquement ce qui ne respecte pas la loi. Il dnonce ce qui n'est pas juste "au regard du droit, de la morale, de la vertu ou autres sources normatives de comportements" (cf. justice sur wikipedia).


Je vois le lanceur d'alerte comme celui qui dnonce des choses dont on ne connaissait pas l'existence. Un crime est un acte "banal" ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un espionnage de masse pour la majorit des gens. Sur wikipedia encore : "Autrement dit, le lanceur d'alerte dsigne une personne ou un groupe qui  estime avoir dcouvert des lments qu'il considre comme menaants  pour l'homme, la socit, l'conomie ou l'environnement". En fait, la diffrence doit tre le fait que le dnonciateur envoie des gens en prison tandis que le lanceur d'alerte s'envoie en prison lui mme...

----------


## souviron34

> "Autrement dit, le lanceur d'alerte dsigne une personne ou un groupe qui  *estime* avoir dcouvert des lments qu'il *considre* comme menaants  pour l'homme, la socit, l'conomie ou l'environnement".


C'est bien l ce que je trouve trs trs trs "instable" au regard de la notion de confidentialit...

Ce que *lui* estime...

Si donc il travaille dans un cabinet d'avocats, avec des flics, avec des juges, dans des ngociations industrielles, etc etc, bref dans pleins de contexte o la confidentialit est essentielle, il ne se sent pas li parce que il - seul - *estime* que il - seul - *considre* que c'est "_menaant pour l'homme, la socit, etc_"... Donc tout secret industriel n'en est potentiellement plus un, tout secret d'affaire n'en est potentiellement plus un, etc etc..

C'est en fait  mon avis la notion de l'individualisme pousse  son maximum sous des dehors de dfendre la socit.. Car en fait, personne - mme une loi- n'a le monopole de ce qui est "bon" pour l'homme (_et qui c'est, "l'homme" ??_) ou l'conomie (_c'est quoi, "l'conomie bonne" ??)_ ou l'environnement (_c'est qui qui dfinit le bien et le mal dans l'environnement ??_)...


Pourquoi *sa* vision de ce qui est nuisible  la socit,  l'conomie,  l'environnement, etc, devrait-elle tre celle de la socit et celle de la justice ??????? 

 ::cfou:: 



*Note :* _a priori_ c'est bien pour a qu'il y a des clauses de confidentialit.. Tu t'engages, *quel que soit ce que tu penses*....   Par exemple, mon pre, fonctionnaire communiste lors de gouvernements de droite, nous a toujours inculqu : "_si je suis pas d'accord, je vais protester, en dehors des heures de travail. Pendant mon travail j'applique sans sourciller les directives de mon Ministre et sans donner mon opinion_"..  il tait pay par l'ensemble des Franais, qui avaient lu ce gouvernement, qui faisait une politique avec laquelle il n'tait pas d'accord.. Dans son travail, il n'avait pas  manifester quoi que ce soit de personnel...

----------


## Invit

> C'est bien l ce que je trouve trs trs trs "instable" au regard de la notion de confidentialit...


Je suis bien d'accord, d'o la ncessit d'un juge. Il a d'autres cas similaires et insolubles de manire systmatique. Je pense que dans les cas plus "immoraux" qu'"illgaux", a rentre dans la notion de  dsobissance civile. 




> La question de la lgalit de la dsobissance civile n'est donc pas clairement affirme, celle-ci est, en principe, illgale mais ce principe n'empche pas certaines manifestations de "tolrance administrative" ou de "clmence judiciaire" (le juge dispose de nombreux moyens de droit pour acquitter le prvenu ou modrer la peine : tat de ncessit, lgitime dfense, erreur de droit, circonstances attnuantes, interprtation restrictive de la rgle de droit, etc.)

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Tratres pour les uns, humains pour les autres, il est des lanceurs dalerte trs discrets et efficaces : ce sont ces femmes ou ces hommes qui occupent de modestes postes ici ou l et qui dcident de faire parvenir un fax  la rdaction du _Canard Enchan_ quand ils sont trop choqus par les malversations dun chef ou dun collaborateur
Bonne occasion pour leur rendre hommage ici.

----------


## LSMetag

> D'ailleurs, quand mme, a me pose quelques questions, ce genre de trucs, ....
> 
> Comment distingue-t-on un "_lanceur d'alertes_" lgitime d'un gars qui viole purement l'obligation de confidentialit qu'il a sign en mme temps que son contrat de travail ??
> 
> C'est une vraie question....  
> 
> Car il y a quand mme un certain nombre de boulots o on signe une clause de confidentialit... (_sans parler des clauses de non-concurrence_).  Je me dis que au fur et  mesure de ces histoires, a va aboutir  l'effet contraire : les vraies choses confidentielles vont tre de plus en plus confidentielles, accessibles  un cercle de plus en plus restreint de personnes, puisque mme des gens ayant sign des clauses de confidentialit s'empressent, ds qu'elles pensent que c'est dans "_l'intrt du public_" ou "_contraire  leurs opinions_" de les violer pour rendre les choses les plus publiques possible... La signature de la clause ne vaut donc plus grand'chose...
> 
> A mon avis on va renforcer le secret sur tous les sujets....
> ...


Et oui voila la question pineuse. D'o le fait que je reste favorable  une peine minimum (avec une rhabilitation rapide derrire au bout d'une courte dure d'investigations pousses) pour le fait de "violation du secret professionnel". La loi est la loi. Il faut rester dissuasif car certains peuvent alors se prtendre "lanceurs d'alertes", par exemple en n'ayant diffus qu'une partie des donnes rcupres, et revendu le reste. Et la personne mise en cause ne devrait pas tre montre  la presse,  cause des rpercussions sur sa carrire professionnelle (ou sa vie prive).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'ex commissaire europenne  la concurrence Neelie Kroes a t directrice dune socit aux Bahamas,*
*Bruxelles attend des clarifications  * 

Le dbut du mois davril a marqu louverture dune enqute coordonne par le Consortium international des journalistes dinvestigation (International Consortium of Investigative Journalists, ICIJ), qui a distribu des documents du Panama (Panama Papers)  une centaine de rdactions dans 76 pays et qui a progressivement mis en lumire un scandale de fraude fiscale lie  des socits offshore situes au Panama. 

Cinq mois aprs les  Panama papers , les partenaires de lICIJ, parmi lesquels le quotidien Le Monde, ont eu accs  de nouveaux documents confidentiels sur le monde opaque des paradis fiscaux : les  Bahamas Leaks . Ces documents qui sont en possession du quotidien allemand Sddeutsche Zeitung portent sur 175 480 structures offshore enregistres aux Bahamas entre 1959 et 2016. Ils dressent lquivalent dun  registre du commerce  pour ce paradis fiscal opaque, levant le voile sur lidentit des administrateurs de certaines de ces socits, jusque-l anonymes. 

Parmi les personnalits touches par le scandale figure Neelie Kroes. Classe cinq annes de suite parmi les femmes les plus puissantes du monde par le magazine Forbes, Neelie Kroes, ex-commissaire europenne  la concurrence (2004-2009) de la Commission Barroso, a t directrice, entre 2000 et 2009, de Mint Holdings Limited, une socit enregistre aux Bahamas. En clair, durant son mandat, lancienne commissaire europenne, qui tait  ce titre charge de surveiller le monde des affaires, a t directrice dune socit aux Bahamas.

Pourtant, concernant le volet relatif aux activits extrieures pendant la dure du mandat, le code de conduite des commissaires europens dispose que  les membres de la Commission ne peuvent exercer aucune autre activit professionnelle, rmunre ou non . 

Les commissaires europens doivent, au dbut de leur mandat, non seulement renoncer  toutes leurs fonctions de direction mais aussi notifier dans un registre public toutes celles, ayant donn lieu ou non  un paiement, exerces les dix annes prcdentes. Pourtant, Le Monde indique que, selon ses informations, lexistence de cette socit offshore na jamais t rvle aux autorits bruxelloises. 


*Neelie Kroes*
Enregistre au mois de juillet 2000 auprs des autorits bahamiennes, Mint Holdings aurait d servir  une grosse opration financire qui consistait  racheter plus de 6 milliards de dollars dactifs  la branche internationale nergie dEnron, dans le cadre de lopration  Project Summer .

Cette opration devait tre finance principalement par des investisseurs proches de la famille royale des Emirats arabes unis ainsi que par des hommes daffaires saoudiens. Ltat bancal des comptes de la socit amricaine Enron ainsi que des problmes de sant du principal investisseur du projet  lancien prsident des Emirats arabes unis, Zayed Al-Nayane, mort en 2004  ont eu raison du rachat.

Si elle admet que sa non-dclaration  la Commission tait un oubli, lex-ministre nerlandaise des Transports assure avoir abandonn en 2002 son poste au sein de Mint Holdings et avoir quitt cette entreprise en 2004 au dbut de son premier mandat en tant que commissaire europenne. Elle prcise donc que le fait quelle soit mentionne en tant quadministratrice de la socit jusquen 2009  tait une erreur administrative  : sa prsence en tant que directrice aurait d, selon elle, tre supprime ds 2002.

Cependant, selon les quotidiens nerlandais Trouw et Het Financieele Dagblad, elle a reconnu avoir t  officiellement en infraction avec le code de conduite des commissaires europens . Aussi, lex-commissaire se dit  prte  assumer lentire responsabilit  de cette omission et en a inform lactuel prsident de la Commission europenne, Jean-Claude Juncker. 

 La Commission europenne cherche  avoir des clarifications  a dclar Margaritis Schinas, porte-parole de la Commission europenne, lors d'un point presse  Bruxelles.  Une fois tous les faits sur la table, la Commission va dcider des actions  entreprendre , a-t-elle continu. Jean-Claude Juncker, prsident de la Commission europenne, a sign jeudi une lettre pour demander des clarifications  Neelie Kroes, commissaire  la Concurrence entre 2004 et 2009 avant d'tre vice-prsidente jusqu'en 2014 de la Commission europenne prside alors par Jos Manuel Barroso, a ajout Margaritis Schinas.

Actuellement conseillre rmunre de Bank of America et d'Uber, l'ex-commissaire s'est fait une rputation  Bruxelles, dans le cadre de sa lutte contre les positions dominantes sur les marchs, en s'en prenant  Microsoft ainsi qu'aux groupes nergtiques E.ON et GDF Suez, entre autres.

Source : Le Monde, code de conduite des commissaires europens (au format PDF)

----------


## TallyHo

Mensonge ! De la propagande anti-europenne...  ::roll:: 

Si il n' y avait que a... Il suffit de se renseigner un peu pour voir le nombre de commissaires et autres cadres de l'europe qui ont des fonctions dans le priv et souvent en conflit avec l'exercice de leur mission europenne.

----------


## Traroth2

Elle n'avait pas le droit de faire a. Va-t-elle tre punie ?

----------


## TallyHo

Oui elle va l'tre... Une convocation chez le dirlo avec une tape sur la main et une leon de morale et a repartira comme en 40...  ::P:

----------


## BenoitM

> Mensonge ! De la propagande anti-europenne... 
> 
> Si il n' y avait que a... Il suffit de se renseigner un peu pour voir le nombre de commissaires et autres cadres de l'europe qui ont des fonctions dans le priv et souvent en conflit avec l'exercice de leur mission europenne.


C'est quoi cette phobie avec l'Europe?
Les dirigeants Franais n'ont pas 25 mandats?
Les dirigeants Suisse n'ont pas 25 mandats?
Les dirigeants Amricains n'ont pas 25 mandats?
Les dirigeants Russes n'ont pas 25 mandats?

Qu'on trouve ca pas normal, je le conois, par contre dire que c'est un fait europen et s'en offusquer que quand celui-ci se prsente au niveau europen?  ::weird::

----------


## TallyHo

Tu m'as mal lu... Je ne parle pas de multiples mandats mais de fonctions qui peuvent mener  un conflit d'intrts comme une rcente news sur DVPT, ce n'est pas le premier cas comme a.

----------


## halaster08

> Mensonge ! De la propagande anti-europenne...


Ca a t diffus en France par le journal Le Monde d'aprs l'article, c'est pas un mdia mainstream a Le Monde? 
Tu nous avais pas fait la mme remarque idiote sur un reportage de cash investagation sur France 2? encore un mdia mainstream.
Je croyais que tous les mdias mainstream ne disaient que de la merde? Pourtant tu a l'air d'approuver leurs propos, deviendrais tu aussi conformiste que Neckara?

----------


## Bousk

> ...


*n'ont*  ::zekill:: 
J'veux pas faire mon Jipt, mais voir a sur 4 lignes..  ::mur::

----------


## BenoitM

> *n'ont* 
> J'veux pas faire mon Jipt, mais voir a sur 4 lignes..


magie du copier coller  ::): 
Corrig  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> Ca a t diffus en France par le journal Le Monde d'aprs l'article, c'est pas un mdia mainstream a Le Monde? 
> Tu nous avais pas fait la mme remarque idiote sur un reportage de cash investagation sur France 2? encore un mdia mainstream.
> Je croyais que tous les mdias mainstream ne disaient que de la merde? Pourtant tu a l'air d'approuver leurs propos, deviendrais tu aussi conformiste que Neckara?


Il faut tout quoter et ne pas prendre des phrases hors-contexte au risque de se faire passer pour un crtin... Et l on s'aperoit que le sens du propos est ironique et compltement diffrent de ce que tu veux lui faire dire... Continues comme a, tu vas bientt pouvoir rejoindre la fine quipe nckarienne  ::mrgreen:: 




> Mensonge ! De la propagande anti-europenne... 
> 
> Si il n' y avait que a... Il suffit de se renseigner un peu pour voir le nombre de commissaires et autres cadres de l'europe qui ont des fonctions dans le priv et souvent en conflit avec l'exercice de leur mission europenne.

----------


## halaster08

> Quand on veut faire le malin, il faut tout quoter et ne pas prendre des phrases hors-contexte au risque de se faire passer pour un crtin... Et l on s'aperoit que le sens du propos est ironique et compltement diffrent de ce que tu lui prtes... Pitain, il y a du niveau nckarien aujourd'hui


Non j'ai trs bien compris le contexte, c'est toi qui ne veux pas voir tes propres contradictions, tu es bien du mme avis qu'un journal mainstream donc a moins que tu ne soit toi aussi converti  la pense unique, c'est bien la preuve que cette fameuse pense unique des mdias mainstream c'est de la connerie.

----------


## TallyHo

Tu fais exprs pour faire de la polmique nckarienne ? J'ironise sur la news en faisant comprendre que ce n'est que la partie visible de l'iceberg...

En d'autres termes, ils ne nous apprennent rien, le pourrissement de l'Europe est connu depuis longtemps. Donc tu inverses les choses... Le journal ne fait que se conformer  ce qui ne peut plus tre cach au peuple quand a devient trop visible. Si on tait en pleine expansion conomique  tous rouler en Mercdes, ce genre de truc passerait  l'as car a ne proccuperait pas les gens. Mais l les gens sont de plus en plus regardants vu que a devient difficile donc ils demandent de plus en plus des comptes  leurs "lites".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mensonge ! De la propagande anti-europenne...


C'tait clairement une blague.
Il faudrait un symbole pour l'ironie comme Kappa sur Twitch.

La propagande anti UE a n'existe pas !
Les mdias et les politiques sont tous pro UE !

J'ai jamais vu dans les mdias mainstream quelqu'un critiquer le moindre dtail de l'UE.
Pour eux c'est le systme parfait.

Le plein emploi, la croissance, tout a grce  l'UE c'est vraiment top  ::D:

----------


## BenoitM

> J'ai jamais vu dans les mdias mainstream quelqu'un critiquer le moindre dtail de l'UE.
> Pour eux c'est le systme parfait.


Faudrait peut tre les lire avant  :;):

----------


## Grogro

Comment ? Un oint du seigneur qui fraude sauvagement ? Noooon sans blague ? Comme c'est surprenant.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

> Les mdias et les politiques sont tous pro UE !
> 
> J'ai jamais vu dans les mdias mainstream quelqu'un critiquer le moindre dtail de l'UE.
> Pour eux c'est le systme parfait.
> 
> Le plein emploi, la croissance, tout a grce  l'UE c'est vraiment top


Je suis pas le dernier  faire de l'UE-bashing, loin de l mme, mais quand mme les mass mdias ne se limitent pas  Quatremerde, Leparmentier et Eric le Boucher hein.  :;):

----------

